# What does an overdose feel like?



## StarOceanHouse

I've always been curious to what an overdose feels like. Not that I wanna go through it myself but I'm rather curious. Could anyone who has ever had an overdose describe it?


----------



## delta_9

depends on what substance you're talking about.


----------



## Madhatter4

delta_9 said:
			
		

> depends on what substance you're talking about.



^^^Exactly.....  an overdose can come in many different forms bro8)


----------



## phr

I've only overdosed on opiates. Specificaly, heroin cut with god knows what fentanyl analog was going around a couple years back. I never od'ed on heroin until it was cut with that shit. (I don't remember how many times I od'ed. Yeah, I was that fucked up. It was over 5 times, easy.)


Anyway, you don't feel much. You jab yourself, register and push off. The last thing you remember is "God damn, what the fuck is this rush? It ain't just heroin! Holy shit!" After that, you just drop out. It's happened to me numerous times while I was shootin' while standing up. People that were in the room said I just collapsed(caused a few head injuries a couple times  ).


It wasn't painful at all. You just wake up after you've been resuscitated, or shot up with Narcan. Hopefully the cops aren't there.


Ideal way to commit suicide, if you ask me. Last memory you have is of that magnificent rush.


----------



## BlueEclipse

coke iv-   all your muslces lock up and your heart is beating so hard it hurts like its gonna explode, then i fell to the ground and convulsed wishing it would either stop or  would hurry up and die cuz it hurt so bad.


----------



## VerbalTruist

It could feel like death!

Haha 

Zing!


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

I've ODed on opiates twice.
I felt very cold, I couldn't stop shivering.
My memory was completely fucked. I actually didn't feel nauseous.
Most of the euphoria disappears in an overdose. I kind of went into shock and didn't feel euphoria or dysphoria. 
My lips went blue (at this point it is a very good idea to call an ambulance).
It is extremely difficult to stay awake, and eventually you have no choice.

Both times were from oral administration, so I didn't have that "immediate unconcioussness" that would have been a godsend.

More specifically- the first time it was 50mg of hydrocodone (no tolerance) and 8mg of clonazepam (semi-tolerant)
the second time it was 15mg of hydrocodone and 30mg of methadone (no tolerance)


----------



## dankstersauce

I've only ever OD'd on heroin.  Basically I did my shot, then woooosh WOW so itchy it hurts!!! then you either wake up or die.  I woke up with 2 paramedics in front of me (luckily the ex didn't tell them i was doing heroin and didn't get shot with narcan) and i tried to explain to them that "i had a rough night and was really tired".  maybe not quite an OD....maybe just a really good nod but apparently my lips did turn blue.

all i remember is a huge rush that was SOOOOO fucking itchy it hurt.


----------



## shannonsensimilla

Once I overdosed on DXM because one of the Zicam Max's I got had phenylephrine in it. It was approx. 2800mg and I have no idea how much of the decongestant. GOD KNOWS IF IT WAS PSEUDOEPHEDRINE, I WOULD HAVE WITHOUT A DOUBT DIED. My soul left my body and all of a sudden I was in one of the most darkest place ever. Like an infinite cold, filthy cellar full of the nastiest souls of all time. There were just these orbs and whenever I would come in contact with any of them, I would get a vision of how horrible the person was in their waking life. During this experience, somehow my mother was negotiating with something or someone to save my life. After that, I woke up in my bed, sweating really nasty dex sweat and feeling completely fried. I walked out of my room and the house was a lot different. There were towels on every counter and blanket on shit. 

Well I drank the Zicam's all at one time and don't even remember coming back home. Apparently, I fell face first down my stairs and in my bathroom and kept hitting my head on shit. I remember my mom kept asking me how much I took and I just kept answering 800. I meant to say 800 milligrams, so when she looked it up, she would see it wasn't that bad, . She was going to take me to the hospital, but somehow she saved me. I woke her up a little while after I started remembering things and told her that would never happen again, to which she replied, "Good, 'cause I'm not going to be your trip sitter, and I hope you realized what I did for you there."

This is what makes me think for sure that my mother saved me, somehow, someway. She is Pagan and into spells and things like that, but that doesn't explain anything. Just saying...she's not your typical mom. 

I tried talking to her about what happened that night in the other realm or whatever it was, but she just gives me this look and I can tell she never wants to speak of it, so we don't...but I'll never, ever forget it.


----------



## So.Cal.

Ive od'd on heroin and other opies so many times in my 50 yrs(Ooold dude!),that i cant count.,,,waking up in a cold bathtub was not uncommon but my two most memorable times were first in the 70's woke up in the hospital woke up to them tryin to shove a tube up my wanger!,,that will wake most anybody up!!then my kidneys shut down and had to be on dialysis for almost a month before they started working again.
 Next time in 2004 ,was in a coma for almost a month when i came to i was on dialysis again,,but luckily my kidneys started to function,AGAIN,,,,i could describe alot more about this last time with my brain function all screwed up from comaand it was a TERRIBLE experience!!,,you would think i would learn something from all this but i geuss it was just do or die for me.,,,if you seen the pictures of me in a coma you might think twice before you use a mixture of different drugs like i did,,i hope it never happens to any of you but if it does and you live through it i hope you learn something from it and are more careful than i was.,,,,i ended up back in the hospital for using even after the coma deal and was finally put on sub,,and have been on it 4yrs.
Be safe people,
 Tattoo Tommy


----------



## p75hmsa

It doesn't feel like much before it happens, for opiates anyways.  I remember doing the shot, this was in a bathroom, I cleaned everything up and put it away, then sat down.  I felt the rush coming on from the H, it just got stronger and stronger.  Next thing is I wake up on the floor outside the bathroom with an IV in my arm and an oxygen mask on my face.  As for the effects of the narcan, just felt a bit cold.  Could still feel the H, when I woke up, it felt just like it would if I wouldn't have OD'd.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

If your talking heroin, like nothing.  You do your shot and you feel a rush like no other.  You close your eyes and depending on how much you did you either wake up from a nice warm dream with no idea what the fuck is going on or you don't wake up at all.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

ive OD'd a few times, its just like nothing, if you ended up dying its not like you would know or feel it. its like this, you do the shot and when the plunger is fully down you think "shit, i did too much" then the rush doesnt stop and it starts to burn. i would feel it in my face, palms, butt and thighs among other places.

sometimes you wake back up from it a few hours later with little to no memory, or you wake up in ICU with tubes and IV's sticking out of you. On one occasion, i did too big of a shot, blacked out and woke up sometime slater with no hearing. i thought i had blown my eardrum from the rush or something lol. it slowly came back over the next hour, but it was unnerving at the time.


----------



## browntar

I've never ODed myself but have been there and given mouth to mouth to someone no longer breathing and who was so blue that it was horrible. The emergency service told me what to do over the phone 'til the ambulence arrived. I was high off heroin as well so was very calm. I couldn't believe how heavy the victim was and could hardly lift his head up. When the paramedics got there they said he was breathing once a minute and it took about 3 hours after that for him to come round in the hospital. He walked out that morning right as rain and when I asked what it was like: nothing.

^^ 'bout a good way to commit suicide, yes, if it works. I've tried with heroin alone and woken up with a needle in my wrist and not being able to feel my legs coz I've been kneeling on them, then it's taken a half hour before you can even feel them again. I know people who've been 'asleep' days and have had their sides rot on them coz of lack of blood flow. In theory a nice od is perfect, in practice however, and as a gambler myself, I would not bank on it.


----------



## x0tayylor0x

i overdosed on hydrocodone and i got really sick and hysterical. i was crying non stop for about 6 hours. i was so tired but could barely sleep. my heart rate was extremely slow and everything was kind of blurry. i tried eating bread but it tasted like nothing and it made me sick. i also felt sick 2 days after that. it was horriblee.


----------



## bonedust

i didn't feel anything cos i was unconcious.


----------



## Spacedementia897

Everyone is explaining what happens if you OD on H but looking at someone ODing and Oding yourself is very different from what I've seen.

My last friend to OD on H shot up and said "this is really going to fuck me up" he was laying on my bed with me and another friend. All of a sudden we hear a loud gasp of air/snore weird sound come from him a minute after he did his last shot. We slapped him a few times to see if he would wake up but just kept falling over. He would randomly stop breathing so we would give him mouth to mouth and right after we did you could hear him gasp for air then make that weird sound again. His mouth started to drool and his eyes were halfway rolled back in his head. His body was stiff and hard to move. After trying to wake him up with a cold shower and trying to stop his loud moans so he wouldn't wake up my mom we tried to carry him to my front patio and get him in the car. He was on his back while my friend went to go get the car and he started dry heaving and sounded like he was going to vomit. I rolled him over on his side, he did this for 3 or 4 minutes. It took us over 10 minutes to get him in the car because he was dead weight and wet. When we arrived at another one of my friends house he woke up as we pulled up and started talking incoherently. Then 1 of my friends decided to shoot him up with salt water a few times and he woke up more and was talking but kept saying he couldn't hear anything even though he was responding to me. He then became angry and started cussing me out because I wouldn't answer his questions since every time I would he would just say he can't hear anything. When we got him home he was depressed the rest of the night and kept saying he hated his life. He acted distant towards everyone then eventually went to bed. He didn't remember anything the next day. It definitely ruined my high though for the night and the girl who was with us was crying the whole time and freaking out so I had to babysit both until he came out of it.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Madhatter4 said:
			
		

> ^^^Exactly.....  an overdose can come in many different forms bro8)



which is why I wasn't specific. It would be interesting to see the different experiences.

thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## bupropion

Ambien - you start falling down and/or become so incoordinated your gait lurches several feet from side-to-side and don't understand why anyone thinks this is alarming, judgement so impaired that you may walk to a store or go running at night, no vomitting, no more euphoria really than taking 2-3 pills - the biggest difference is how weird everything feels, double vision, able to answer questions (e.g. psych ??s in hospital) articulately despite severe intoxication.


----------



## phr

Spacedementia897 said:
			
		

> Everyone is explaining what happens if you OD on H but looking at someone ODing and Oding yourself is very different from what I've seen.
> 
> My last friend to OD on H shot up and said "this is really going to fuck me up" he was laying on my bed with me and another friend. All of a sudden we hear a loud gasp of air/snore weird sound come from him a minute after he did his last shot. We slapped him a few times to see if he would wake up but just kept falling over. He would randomly stop breathing so we would give him mouth to mouth and right after we did you could hear him gasp for air then make that weird sound again. His mouth started to drool and his eyes were halfway rolled back in his head. His body was stiff and hard to move. After trying to wake him up with a cold shower and trying to stop his loud moans so he wouldn't wake up my mom we tried to carry him to my front patio and get him in the car. He was on his back while my friend went to go get the car and he started dry heaving and sounded like he was going to vomit. I rolled him over on his side, he did this for 3 or 4 minutes. It took us over 10 minutes to get him in the car because he was dead weight and wet. When we arrived at another one of my friends house he woke up as we pulled up and started talking incoherently. Then 1 of my friends decided to shoot him up with salt water a few times and he woke up more and was talking but kept saying he couldn't hear anything even though he was responding to me. He then became angry and started cussing me out because I wouldn't answer his questions since every time I would he would just say he can't hear anything. When we got him home he was depressed the rest of the night and kept saying he hated his life. He acted distant towards everyone then eventually went to bed. He didn't remember anything the next day. It definitely ruined my high though for the night and the girl who was with us was crying the whole time and freaking out so I had to babysit both until he came out of it.


Some of those symptoms; gasping for air, not breathing, being dead weight, etc,  are spot on.

You guys really should have called an ambulance.



Oh, and saltwater doesn't do shit.


----------



## Pengwin

i remember talking once to a group of people about how we'd want to die and a few of us agreed that we though an h overdose would be pleasant. and another guy got really upset add told us we were all fucking stupid. That an h overdose would be scary and excruciatingly painful he claimed you'd be awake struggling to breathe then suffocating and going into cardiac arrest. at the time i didn't know anything so i believed him.

I'm getting the notion now from this thread iit's more like you nod out and wake up or you dont? which is reassuring since i've  now known a feew people that have od'd and glad to think they went peacefully atleast. 

if im wrong please correct me and excuse my stupidity one question though iis itt different if you od sniffing it up like pulp fiction style?


----------



## inotocracy

x0tayylor0x said:
			
		

> i overdosed on hydrocodone and i got really sick and hysterical. i was crying non stop for about 6 hours. i was so tired but could barely sleep. my heart rate was extremely slow and everything was kind of blurry. i tried eating bread but it tasted like nothing and it made me sick. i also felt sick 2 days after that. it was horriblee.



How many pills and what kind did you take?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

x0tayylor0x said:
			
		

> i overdosed on hydrocodone and i got really sick and hysterical. i was crying non stop for about 6 hours. i was so tired but could barely sleep. my heart rate was extremely slow and everything was kind of blurry. i tried eating bread but it tasted like nothing and it made me sick. i also felt sick 2 days after that. it was horriblee.



I think you might have had too much APAP cause thats pretty much what happened to me except for the crying. I was vomiting throughout the day as well.


----------



## Spacedementia897

phrozen said:
			
		

> Some of those symptoms; gasping for air, not breathing, being dead weight, etc,  are spot on.
> 
> You guys really should have called an ambulance.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and saltwater doesn't do shit.




Ya I should have but was too fucked up at the time to realize it.

 I've also had a Od from a cocktail of drugs that included Vicodin, Norco, DXM, Alcohol while also being on anti-depressants. All I remember after I took everything is that I passed out halfway on my bed and woke up later that night with tunnel sound and vision in a pool of sweat and piss. My heart felt like it was going to explode and I could see and hear it beating. I could barely talk and everything seemed to happen in slow motion. I managed to go to my moms room and was awkwardly staring at her sleeping for a while then she woke up and asked me something about turning on the heater. I didn't say anything but put her hand on my heart and she immediately called an ambulance. Rest of night was shitty. Extremely dumb ass idea on my end.


----------



## browntar

^Pengwin: It is possible to OD from heroin snorting it, but it's uncommon. IVing is so effective coz you get a lot of heroin to your brain very quickly, that's the rush. Once you've 'gone over' then if you don't wake up and you die then fine, however, say you wake up and you've been on your side for a day and the blood has stopped moving. Or you wake up after you've not been breathing properly and have got brain damage. All these things happen, so, no doing heroin to commit suicide is about as reliable as jumping off a building. Also, as said above, caring for someone who's gone over is goddamn awful.


----------



## egor

A 5-ht antagonist (4-aco-dipt) OD comes in electrical feeling waves accompanied by tremors and limb numbness, building to full seizures; at least when I fuck up...

felt similar to an old amphetamine + bad pill (pma) reaction.


----------



## narutokun19

Overdosed on GHB before.

When i was coming close I felt so insanely high it was beyond amazing.  However once it was starting to overtake me there was a total panic like 'I need help now' kind of feeling then 'nothing'.   Woke up in the hospital wearing a diaper and feeling very embarrassed and sketchy.  Definitely not my finest moment.


----------



## Khadijah

I aint gonna say my real answer to this question becuz it goes directly against what bluelight stands for.


----------



## rangrz

on what?

Opiates..diddnt feel much, I woke up feeling dizzy and lolwut and queasy.

barbs/benzos...minor overdose...I woke up on the subway and had no idea how I got there.

5ht2a agonist TFMPP....UGK! worst feeling ever! I was tripping balls for about 12-14 hours. I had that bugs crawling under your skin all OVER, I felt very queasy, I had crushing fatigue, yet I couldnt stand to not move. My head was spinning. DO NOT WANT

stimulants...minor overdose/getting too spun...just anxious and over heated and everything seemed too fast and too loud and too bright and I couldnt sit still.


----------



## bingey

Opiate Od feels like a fucking waste of money!


----------



## Christ

With opiate ODs (I only ODed on heroin) you don't remember shit from it, in my experience. Your friends just tell you what happened, and apparently I just stick in awkward positions for about 30 min, then move into another awkward position like half way hanging out of a bathtub or sitting or laying in a position where some bones should have broken.


----------



## dragonxninjaxpowa

bzp + tfmpp overdose: overheating, blue-ish purple creeping up my fingers from the nails and swelling around the nails, very shaky hands, rigid muscles, panic attack, extreme paranoia, extreme anxiety, feeling very dizzy and like i was gonna faint, feeling flushed,yawning a lot, very high blood pressure, very high pulse, heart beating very fast.
so i must have gone into shock from it.

XTC pill overdose was simular to above but also had puking and dry heaving on it. 

haven't overdosed on anything alse. however did get very sick off white sharks back in the day, i think it was MCPP in mine, as PMA would have probably killed me.


----------



## brutus

I've overdosed twice on opiates, first time I knew something was wrong and tried to stay awake but ended up waking up in the ER. The second overdose I was at a party and then I woke up in ICU from a coma.


----------



## silentscience

i OD'd on ecstasy and ketmine (...and mushrooms) mixed....felt like a hot poker was burning into my upper back/chest.....shockwaves of pain up my spine and into my skull,...i was screaming and freakin out....NOT FUCKING PLEASANT lets just say that....my back literally felt like there was someone's hand digging into it and twisting my organs......horrible and I don't recommend it.


----------



## onlywant2nod

I think I nearly od'ed on 10/500 watson brand hydrocodones a few times actually, back when my tolerance was still nice and low, I remember I was starting to feel depressed since I had forgotten I had not taken any vicodin for 4 hours, it was 11pm and I usually went to bed at midnite or so back then. Well I took 6 hydro's(60 milligrams), felt great and then went to bed, I remember shortly after I went to sleep fast, all of a sudden I remember dreaming that I was drowning in lake michigan in Chicago where I live in the burbs here.I vividly in clear color like digital tv remember seeing the greenish color of the water as I kept falling to the bottom, I saw tall beams etc for docks etc that were encrusted with algae, suddenly I fell to the muddy bottom and was scared and cold but then all of a sudden I felt warm. Suddenly I woke up gasping for air and was sweating alot, thinking damn that was kind of cool. Since I'm suicidal anyway, I suddenly thought to myself(damn why didn't I stop breathing and never wake up and die). The next time it happened, since I have dreams involving turtles or mainly water or being in water, since both are very reacurring dreams, I was at my brother's house one time sleeping in the nice warm water bed in his finished basement(man that room has nice drug memories to last forever). Again I had taken my usual 5 or 6 watsons but this time it was a half hour before I went to bed. This time I vaguely remember I was swimming in clear water off the florida keys and feeling great when suddenly I was running out of breath before I reached shore, I again woke up and this time I took a real deep breath and was sweating and felt like I must have stopped breathing for a while because it scared me this time and I felt mentally afraid I would do it again if I went back to sleep. That's about all the closest to overdosing I ever been so far, but I'm on methadone(damn liquid handcuffs)now, but getting off this shit.


----------



## Khadijah

All I know is i really fucking hate waking up hours later in the exact same position unable to move becuz my body is so fuckin stiff, locked into watever position i was sitting in, and sit there with my eyes opening like wat the fuck just happened? I did that shot at 10 pm and its 6 in the morning now where did the time go? And freezing cold and all numb pins and needles, feeling extreme chest pains so hard that I cant even move from watever spot im in...I dont think that is a OD but I get one of those killer nods every so often and it feels like shit when its over. Ive definately experienced the slightly farther along version of wat i just described tho ...and that is most definately a OD. take everything i described and just add sweating, floppy arms and legs like you are a big rag doll,  choking and gasping for air, feeling like u are dying, and waking up just in the nick of time like you were just swimming under water for 4 hours and finally got to come up for air. Its happened to me more than once or twice. it kinda gets blurred and lost in the memorys cuz its all a haze.


----------



## the_ketaman

Ive OD'd on oxycontin and xanax, I just nodded out on my bed and woke up hours later with no memory of anything really. And a really bad headache. Im just glad even though I probably needed a hospital I didnt go and I was fine in the end.

Ive also had a bad experience with DXM but I dont know if it was an adverse reaction or an OD but I think it was an OD coz I did DXM so many times beforehand and nothing ever went wrong. I just ended up with unbelievably bad tremors, so bad that I thought it was seizures, this laster for about 5-8 hours plus all the hallucination, delusions, vomiting, headache, inability to walk and a general shitty feeling.

This last one is the closest ive been to actually going to hospital, I shot some ritalin IV, might have been mixed with oxycontin and/or xanax, cant remember but my heart was skipping beats and doing all kinds of weird stuff that was very unnerving.

I dont plan to ever OD again, obviously but im sure it wont happen, at least I hope not.


----------



## `bLow?

this last time that i OD'ed it didnt feel like anything at all.  i dont even remember doing the shot, just preppin it.


----------



## Bomboclat

the_ketaman said:


> Ive OD'd on oxycontin and xanax, I just nodded out on my bed and woke up hours later with no memory of anything really. And a really bad headache. Im just glad even though I probably needed a hospital I didnt go and I was fine in the end.



same thing happened to me
i asked my doctor about it when i felt comfortable enough to ask and he said it was a "mild OD"
i was like uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ahahahah


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

> I couldn't believe how heavy the victim was and could hardly lift his head up.



When someone overdosed on me I couldn't believe how heavy they were either! It's like the most memorable thing ever, you try to drag their body and it's like fuck how'd this 4foot10 motherfucker get so heavy?

I overdosed on Xanax before and just don't remember the experience at all, I don't even remember dosing the Xanax (quite scary actually).


----------



## adventurer

The first time I did heroin I snorted it, it was a very subtle feeling and I only remember throwing up once and being fairly pleasant for the next 6 hours. After that I went to bed and aspirated, then found about 5 hours later, unconcious of course. Has anyone else had an experience like this? I am still fairly confused if this was even an "overdose."


----------



## McFly

I dunno if its really an OD but i smoked a shit lot of skunk one time and had a blackout. It was fucking horrible, my heart was bursting out of my chest, my limbs tingling, i couldnt move, i was terrified then i blacked out thinking i was gonna die. Then i woke up feeling like shit


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

no, you din't od on weed.  just got too high and passed out.  maybe some paranoia thrown in there from not knowing what was happening


----------



## rhinorider

just reading these makes me tremble!

coke and e... copius amounts of both... total panic attack/heart pound/black out 101... scariest experience hands down...

thinking about it makes me wonder why id ever try drugs again...


----------



## McFly

DonkeyPunch said:


> no, you din't od on weed.  just got too high and passed out.  maybe some paranoia thrown in there from not knowing what was happening



It was a full on anxiety attack. Havent hardly smoked since due to fear.


----------



## babaloo

I'd imagine if you were an addict, and you ODed and got a shot of narcan.... that would hurt like a bitch right?


----------



## claire22

I've only OD'd on SSRI's.. I felt dazed, very nauseous, bigggggggg headache, blurry vision etc.
not too fun, but it was deliberate


----------



## DudeImnotDAVE

^ thats so sad, Pill. You make me so sad. I see so much more in you, and you'll never get to see through my eyes.


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

falling out and OD'in is a bit different ,i was once really high but i wanted to feel a strong rush ,so i added about 2 points of some rather good shit ,did it then i was like OMG what did i just do i felt pretty good bu scared so i walked to the living rrom my mom would be home within an hour so if somthing happed she would see me hopefully still breathing ,i walk to the arm of the sofa bent over to pet the cat  ,then i woke up literally seconds before my mom walked in ,i was laying over the arm of the chair drooling and the cat was sitting down in front of me breathing hard looking at me...it scared me ...i was out for like and hour at least


one time i had a tolerance of 20mg-30mg and i did a half an 80 ,but then 10 min later did the other 40mg and could not stay awake and i wanted some rock to wake me up and i went to go go get some and nodded out in the car going around a curve and hit a car ,my head hit the sail of the window ,they took me to the ER and i wouldnt wake up so they couldnt figure out what was going on so they did test after test but found NO drugs i slept all night and half the day 

i finally woke up with my dad sittin there and i had to piss i sat up to use the bed pan  and the young pretty nurse said you want help and i was like NO,are u sure  yea im sure ...she kept walking over but i said no...i was so embarressed


----------



## Green Laser

I think you people who are saying "heroin is as reliable as jumping off a building" re suicide are failing to take into account the fact that someone trying to kill themselves is going to do a shitton more than someone trying to get really high, am I wrong?


----------



## ToxicFerret

TheodoreRoosevelt said:


> When someone overdosed on me I couldn't believe how heavy they were either! It's like the most memorable thing ever, you try to drag their body and it's like fuck how'd this 4foot10 motherfucker get so heavy?
> 
> I overdosed on Xanax before and just don't remember the experience at all, I don't even remember dosing the Xanax (quite scary actually).



You never really understand what dead weight really means until you try to lug an OD victim around. Fucking difficult as hell, it feels like their body is trying to be as unhelpful as possible. 

I've never OD'd per se. I got too high once after doing a shitton of coke followed by lots of smack. I passed out in my friend's back car seat and woke up about three hours later feeling like ASS all stiff and whatnot.

To watch an OD though, it is fucking terrible. You don't understand how terrifying it is until you have to live through it. 

My friend C ODd twice at my house. The first time he went into the bathroom after taking a shot, and I nodded out, and then ten minutes or so later I realize he has not come out and the water in the sink is still on. I try and get into the bathroom but his heavy fucking ass self fell into the door, holding it closed. I had narcan so I got him out of it but christ the scared me.

The second time C ODd we had to carry him from the couch to my room in case parents came home soon while he was reviving with the narcan. Took three people to life his dead weight self and bring him in. Both times it took a LOT of narcan to wake him.

When my friend V ODd, she does this weird thing where she takes her shot of smack, and then she is fine for about five minutes. Then she starts fucking shaking and seizing like she's possessed, and then collapses. I've never seen or heard of anybody else with this reaction, I personally think she may just have some sort of reaction to heroin where her body doesn't like it somehow. She doesn't OD like a normal person. Everybody else I've seen fall out does it quietly and peacefully, but she starts twitching and shaking like mad.

She did it twice at my house too the bitch, I had narcan both times thank god for her too... but now I'm out. C fell out at his own house when noone was there to narcan him and died, V is in prison for some stuff. She fell out a while back in my yard and her lips went all blue but she was somewhat lucid and speaking. More twitching though, I hate that when that happens.

Anybody can explain the shaking?


----------



## MrLeading

I overdosed on Ambien and Xanax. I remember doing line after line one night. I specifically remember looking at pictures of the ocean on my computer and laughing hysterically at them. The next thing I realize is it's 16 hours later and I'm face down on the floor next to my computer with a bunch of shit that was on my computer lying next to me. I must have passed out sometime during the night and knocked a bunch of shit over while I was falling off my computer chair. I looked in my pill containers to see how many I had left (I was getting both drugs prescribed from the doctor) and saw that I had taken over 15 mgs Xanax and over 70 mgs of Ambien. I distinctly remember snorting 2 of each pill only. I must have blacked out and started doing rails like a mad man. After that I stopped snorting pills....haha


----------



## oohcow

overdosed on heroin and xanax.

I was a deadweight.

and subsequently, that experience made me quit both substances.

but left me physcially and emotionally scarred for life.

sometimes you just wish you woulda died when you ODed... but nope i'm still here.

It feels like complete bliss, like if i was to suicide, thats what i would do. OD on heroin and xanax. perfect combination of forgetfulness and painlessness.


----------



## JV

i hope to never find out.


----------



## steelcandyfloss

OD'd on ecstasy.. seizing, really hot, sweating like fuck, nausea for... i dont know how many hours. couldnt stop my body spasming pretty violently between the bits of blankness.. i just remember my bf holding my head. came to and it was daylight, felt like shit for a week or so.  
not something i want to happen again.


----------



## ToxicFerret

eon_blue said:


> I don't think it's kosher to be dwelling on that topic here, like lacey said earlier, it goes against what bluelight stands for. All I will say is that it is hardly as reliable of a method as people make it out to be; you could just as easily wake up hours later or be revived (if you're lucky) and then be suffering from all sorts of complications as a result (lack of proper circulation to limbs, hearing loss, head trauma, etc.) thus making your life 10 times worse off than it was before.



Yeah I knew someone who's sister tried to kill herself this way. It didn't work so well because they discovered her and sent her to the hospital. But of course it was too late and the lack of oxygen flow to the brain resulted in her losing all control over her voluntary muscles. She can still eat, and still move her eyes somewhat, but that's about it. Unfortunately she's still conscious in there, trapped like. 

My point being that even if you calibrate the dose right in that situation, unexpected things can still happen. And believe me, if you think that life's bad enough to try to kill yourself now, try living a day in this girl's position. 



eon_blue said:


> My only experience with an OD, if it was one, was when I did a few shots of H over the course of a few hours (didn't realize how stupid it was at the time, thought I was ok because they were "small" doses"). I didn't black out right away, but I remember suddenly getting extremely cold, unable to stop shivering and unable to breathe properly. I kept gasping and couldn't get a full breath in, and as a result I sat down in my room up against me bed trying as hard as I could to focus on trying to breathe normally. Next thing I know, I woke up in my bed +/- 10 hours later with a killer headache. No idea what happened, or if that was even a real OD or if I just walked the line between a hard nod and an OD. Either way, not an experience I'd care to ever have to repeat.



Yeah sounds like 'falling out' more than a full blown OD. They're pretty much the same thing if you ask me, it's a matter of degree. People act like 'falling out' isn't a problem, but it's reason enough to cut their supply off if you ask me. That shit is the worst, somebody starts turning blue, then wakes up, and is all on the "I'm fine, I'm just gonna do a bit more.." That's the tipping point there. You might be able to get away with a minor od like that but doing more shit on top of it is just asking to die.

The coldness however could have been a product of cotton fever. Basically shooting particulates into yourself results in the chills and then a fever for me. I cannot get warm no matter what I do and I have an overwhelming desire to sleep.


----------



## acetylcholine

Here's an original one: 

I've overdosed on... NICOTINE. I have a high sensitivity towards nicotine. I believe a good percentage of the population has it; many of my family members do. Nicotine isn't cleared out of my system fast enough, or something. I read an article about it a while ago.

Anyway, I have smoked a little too much countless times, causing sickness. But one time in particular, I felt like I was poisoned with Nicotine.

The story goes that I bought a can of Skoal wintergreen chewing tobacco. I'm a north-easterner, so I never met anyone else who chewed tobacco. This was more of an experiment. I proceeded with pinching it, holding it in my mouth, etc. I felt pretty good for a few minutes. 

Then, I started feeling extremely ill. I realize now that the pinch of tobacco I held was too much, especially for me. Waves of intense nausea and dizziness swept over me. I had a hard time standing and my head was pounding with pain. My skin was very hot and dripping with sweat; my heart was racing. I probably should have succumbed to the urge to throw up (not that this would have helped) but instead, I tried to lay perfectly still for as long as possible, as every movement caused nausea. This experience lasted for several hours. I still felt slightly sick the morning after that evening I chewed tobacco.

I can no longer even stand the smell of wintergreen gum. I probably wasn't in any serious danger, but the experience was one of the most unpleasant in my life.

Not exactly passing out in the park after OD'ing on H and ludes, but I thought it might still be of interest.


----------



## mdmantpa

Heroin/Benzo Overdoses are peaceful, and you jsut blackout and hopefully wake up.

Never OD'ed on Meth/Amp but I can imagine it's just as bad as coke/crack

Coke related OD's are painful horrible experiences with trouble breathing, convulsing, heart pounding, anxiety/paranoia/oh shit I'm gonna fucking die, extreme numbness/tingling throughout your entire body, sometimes some vomiting. 

DXM I went into massive seizures and had to be strapped down to a hospital bed and given tons of IV Lorazepam.  It was painful, I blacked out, and woke up each time in the hospital with a tube up my dick...not fun.  You also know because you get a real sick, this isn't normal feeling, and I would have parts of my body seize up, like I would be trying to walk and one leg would be having like a seizure or my arm, and eventually my whole body would seize....very weird IME


----------



## Mystery Brew

mdmantpa said:


> Heroin/Benzo Overdoses are peaceful, and you jsut blackout and hopefully wake up.
> 
> Never OD'ed on Meth/Amp but I can imagine it's just as bad as coke/crack
> 
> Coke related OD's are painful horrible experiences with trouble breathing, convulsing, heart pounding, anxiety/paranoia/oh shit I'm gonna fucking die, extreme numbness/tingling throughout your entire body, sometimes some vomiting.
> 
> DXM I went into massive seizures and had to be strapped down to a hospital bed and given tons of IV Lorazepam.  It was painful, I blacked out, and woke up each time in the hospital with a tube up my dick...not fun.  You also know because you get a real sick, this isn't normal feeling, and I would have parts of my body seize up, like I would be trying to walk and one leg would be having like a seizure or my arm, and eventually my whole body would seize....very weird IME



pretty wierd waking up naked on a metal table surrounded by people in green coats with a tube in your dick huh? lol


----------



## acetylcholine

> DXM I went into massive seizures and had to be strapped down to a hospital bed


How much DXM did you ingest to OD?

I have a history of, long ago, ingesting massive amounts of DXM. I often did this alone, in my apartment. Maybe I had seizures and don't even remember them.


----------



## skeettls

OD'ed on ecstasy. I had taken 4 good pills (two of which were pure) the night before at a rave and the next morning I realized that every time I blazed it would bring back my roll. So I did, all next day. Forgetting that I had totally eaten and slept very little.

My last hit of the bong I took felt really hash on my heart, and I knew I was done for the night. 
Quickly after that I began to collapse and had a hard time with my coordination. I had no energy but my heart was racing. Just all around felt higher than ever before in a scary way. 

I felt nauseous because I hadn't eaten and when I ate I threw it all up. My heart felt like it jumped a couple of times. Felt like I was having an anxiety attack as well, because you and everyone around you is freaking out. Everything was tripping my out in the way to the hospital, the wind sounded like music, time was distorted. 

When I got to the hospital and they put me on an IV, and the paranoia hit me full on, as well as the hallucinations. I heard conversations that were not there, everything and everyone was changing forms around me. Some voices were after me, so the doctors gave me medicine for my anxiety at one point. It felt just like that scene in Trainspotting after Renton ODs and he's going through withdrawal. Really surreal, like I was on a strong hallucinogenic. I didn't know who was on my side, and the doctors wouldn't even come and talk to me, so that just freaked me out even more.


----------



## DaBricks

I OD'd on Heroin and all I know is that I woke up in the hospital with a doctor standing over me after he hit me with narcan.  Fuck was I sick from that shit, instant withdrals for like the next two or three hours, I actually just wanted to go do some more because of the narcan.  Beyond that I remember setting up my shot and then blank nothin.  I was in my car which was parked with the keys in it, I ended up with a dwi and possesion on top of almost dying.  This I might add was on one bag and at the time had a crazy tolerance which is all the more reason to test a little bit of your shit first and be careful everyone this shit is serious.


----------



## jiffilube

Diphenhydramine, 1 gram, there was a lot of mind fuck but not to much to realize what was happening, felt like the worst nightmare of my life, scary shit going on all around, i thought i was awake the whole time but apparently i passed out for 12 hours...


----------



## bwink

I've OD'ed on heroin around 4-5 times.  Most recent one I did a bundle of dope in a few shots and did some coke and I blacked out.  My friend said I stopped breathing and started having seizures for a few minutes and then I just sorta woke up and my friend was standing over me freaking out.


----------



## bettingawaywithit

the best hit is always closest to line u dont want cross, dont do it


----------



## bettingawaywithit

*ditto*



DaBricks said:


> I OD'd on Heroin and all I know is that I woke up in the hospital with a doctor standing over me after he hit me with narcan.  Fuck was I sick from that shit, instant withdrals for like the next two or three hours, I actually just wanted to go do some more because of the narcan.  Beyond that I remember setting up my shot and then blank nothin.  I was in my car which was parked with the keys in it, I ended up with a dwi and possesion on top of almost dying.  This I might add was on one bag and at the time had a crazy tolerance which is all the more reason to test a little bit of your shit first and be careful everyone this shit is serious.



they give you narcam or whateverits called, i was pissed off, who said anything about just using one lol, a nice g for the day would go down a treat thats equivalent to 6 or 7 bags, maybe 8 at a push if it good gear


----------



## Mystery Brew

dxm- felt 1.5g dxm coming up and blacked out, woke up in the hospital with the particular feeling that I fucked my life up

took 4 clean mdma/mda tab and could not stop my legs from jackhammering holes in the floor, and sweating pools--I was wreckless with my use at this period, eventually chilled out

another time on H, sometimes I feel like a good nod is a partial OD. Mixed a good shot- plungers down, felt the rush alot stronger than usual, woke up sweating with a syringe in my hand an hour and a half later---Would you all consider that a OD or a good nod?


----------



## TwistedReality

OD'ing from heroin is such an awesome experience.. I know it sounds fucked up, but you just get this massive rush of _ahhh_.. The first time it happened to me I said, "I've never had a rush like this before.." and lied down to enjoy it. Next thing I know, I have people throwing water on my face and yelling at me. I kept telling them to "just let me sleep" because I felt so great. Although I know I ruined everyone else's buzz, because I've had other people OD in my house before.

If I ever decide to kill myself, you bet that's how I'll do it. I was going to one time, had enough of some really potent tar and was really about to do it, and for some reason I just decided not to, and did the tar a little bit at a time over a few days. But yeah..a very pleasant way to go out.


----------



## Shnargoff

Amph overdose-hell
Benzo overdose-dont remember 
Opiate overdose-passed out/peaceful


----------



## _kp

probably not rare, only have overdosed on alcohol
had who knows how many shots, puked, then went to a party, drank a bunch of jungle juice.
woke up in the hospital with a broken nose and blood all over my face. Having no idea what happened, and feeling no pain from the nose.


----------



## yunalesca

Recently had (what I think was) a minor OD on coke. Was doing lines with my dealer friend from 12am-7am after not having touched the stuff for almost 3 months so my tolerance was very low. Heart was pounding out of my chest, head was hurting, I was having hot flashes, was nauseous, and sometimes my foot and hand would tingle. Had to drive home feeling that way and it was horrible. Got home, my heart continued to pound rapidly for another 3 hrs. I finally was able to sleep after taking a shit load of 5-HTP and drinking this "sleepy tea" herbal stuff my mom had lying around. VERY scary moment, very.


----------



## sweet jimmy brown

last time i od'd i was a little bit more aware than the others. i took the shot and went, "whooo!" i switched seats and my knees felt rubbery, i fell into the chair and my gf commented that i was pale and lips were blue, she was worried and i should walk around. i said "i dont feel good, gimme a second" though i didt really feel that bad. i stretched my legs out and lit a cigarette. everything else is vague but i can recall alot of movement and hearing my gf telling me she is calling the emts. i think i said "no". it's like when a dream is fading from your memory. then they revived me without narcan, thank god. i got that before, cant say i liked it very much. she said at first i started drooling. she was smacking me and threw a cup of cold coffee in my face. she tried to pick me up to walk around but i was rigid and too heavy to boot. i did respond to her but it was utter nonsense. i called her by my neice's name and mumbled something about not wanting to go to jail. 

she has remarked that watching me overdose 2 oe 3 times has scarred her for life and has made her want us to never get high again.


----------



## untaMe

OD on heroin and klonopin. Didn't feel like anything was chillin one second, naked in a hospital the next..


----------



## bpayne

*It*

is dependant on the substance overdosed on, but the one universal part of it is, shutdown of body functions, it will feel painful for a few seconds and then thats it, you either wake up feeling like shit in a hospital(if helped) or don't wake up.
thats it.


----------



## untaMe

> =lacey k;6577793 choking and gasping for air, feeling like u are dying, and waking up just in the nick of time like you were just swimming under water for 4 hours and finally got to come up for air..


this is dead on like you came out of water and just made it in time for air.


----------



## MistaJeff

I od'd off of amphetamine with a bit of alcohol. I had this intense rushing feeling all over my body, the kind that usually makes you want to run around and jump up and down. At the same time I was tired, to tired to stand up. My bowled ached and it felt like I was going to explode from my anus every 5 minutes . I sat on the toilet naked and groaning some time past 3:30 in the morning in agony. Everything got hazy and dark and I just slumped down on the toilet seat unable to move or get up. I think I stayed there for a few hours. For the next two days every 15 minutes I would have an urgent, intense and *painful* (it hurt so much to crap but it hurt even more not to) need to make a bowl movement. I would sit there and push for a few agonizing minutes until a little red squirt (I don't know if it was blood or not, all I'd ingested for two days was d-amphetamine) came out and I could put my pants on for another 15 minutes until I had to run back to the toilet. I wasn't hospitalized because I didn't tell anyone I od'd. I just had to ride it out for two days and finally got back to 'normal' after a week or two.


----------



## QuasiStoned

I never had a straight up overdose but I came close to the edge while using poppy tea.  I remember one night I drank the tea and got really high.  I was nodding off for a while and was breathing pretty slowly.  I kept on finding myself vaguely aware of the fact that I needed to breath and I would come partially conscious enough to take a breath.  This happened off and on.

I also noticed that night that when I would take that gasp of air I was sort of like snoring/snorting when I breathed in.  At no point did I feel that my life was in danger but I can tell that I was on the borderline.  Had I dosed much higher I could have been in trouble.


----------



## DamagedLemon

I've never overdosed on anything but have been doing H so much recently I really don't mind overdosing on it. I expect it will be quite beautiful, poetic and peaceful.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

DamagedLemon said:


> I've never overdosed on anything but have been doing H so much recently I really don't mind overdosing on it. I expect it will be quite beautiful, poetic and peaceful.



honestly thats really sad 

----------------
Now playing: Canibus - Second Round K.O.
via FoxyTunes


----------



## AfterGlow

it fees like you did too much...  much more than you can tolerate


----------



## chrisdahl

browntar said:


> Once you've 'gone over' then if you don't wake up and you die then fine, however, say you wake up and you've been on your side for a day and the blood has stopped moving. Or you wake up after you've not been breathing properly and have got brain damage



I know a guy who lost the use of his left arm for about twelve months after falling asleep on hs side.



browntar said:


> Also, as said above, caring for someone who's gone over is goddamn awful.



I got left by a ''mate'' when I went over, luckily I just woke up on my bedroom floor. The last thing I remember was my legs buckling and him telling me my lips had gone blue.


----------



## bit_pattern

euphoricnod said:


> It could feel like death!
> 
> Haha
> 
> Zing!



What does death feel like?


----------



## DamagedLemon

!_MDMA_! said:


> honestly thats really sad
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Canibus - Second Round K.O.
> via FoxyTunes



Why is that sad? It'll be beautiful and poetic and peaceful, I expect.


----------



## Fuzati

Well have fun ODing then :D

(shit is SO cash)


----------



## DamagedLemon

Thanks.


----------



## euvit

Spacedementia897 said:


> Everyone is explaining what happens if you OD on H but looking at someone ODing and Oding yourself is very different from what I've seen.
> 
> My last friend to OD on H shot up and said "this is really going to fuck me up" he was laying on my bed with me and another friend. All of a sudden we hear a loud gasp of air/snore weird sound come from him a minute after he did his last shot. We slapped him a few times to see if he would wake up but just kept falling over. He would randomly stop breathing so we would give him mouth to mouth and right after we did you could hear him gasp for air then make that weird sound again. His mouth started to drool and his eyes were halfway rolled back in his head. His body was stiff and hard to move. After trying to wake him up with a cold shower and trying to stop his loud moans so he wouldn't wake up my mom we tried to carry him to my front patio and get him in the car. He was on his back while my friend went to go get the car and he started dry heaving and sounded like he was going to vomit. I rolled him over on his side, he did this for 3 or 4 minutes. It took us over 10 minutes to get him in the car because he was dead weight and wet. When we arrived at another one of my friends house he woke up as we pulled up and started talking incoherently. Then 1 of my friends decided to shoot him up with salt water a few times and he woke up more and was talking but kept saying he couldn't hear anything even though he was responding to me. He then became angry and started cussing me out because I wouldn't answer his questions since every time I would he would just say he can't hear anything. When we got him home he was depressed the rest of the night and kept saying he hated his life. He acted distant towards everyone then eventually went to bed. He didn't remember anything the next day. It definitely ruined my high though for the night and the girl who was with us was crying the whole time and freaking out so I had to babysit both until he came out of it.



so your friend stopped breathing periodically.... and you think that dosnt warrant an ambulance? either your making it up or your INCREDIBLY fucking stupid


----------



## MistaJeff

DamagedLemon said:


> Why is that sad? It'll be beautiful and poetic and peaceful, I expect.



I don't see how dying covered in your own vomit with a needle in your arm is poetic at all.


----------



## meggerz

i od'd on dextromethorphan, i was smokin hella blunts with it, and me && my friend stood up because her dad came out side. so we went to sit with him. all of a sudden when we got by him. i felt terrible. so i went to go in side so her dad didnt no i was trippin ze balls. and when i went to walk, every thing was spinning, and was blood red. then i just collapsed. i hit my head on a big rock realy hard(it was dead weight) and couldnt even feel it. then every thing in me got quiet an it was like, i could see my self. then i rememberd her dad was there so i kinda "found" my bodie again. and told her dad i just tripped and that i black out all the time and that i was fine lol.

i also get rely hot, like i was on the sun.


----------



## eon_blue

DamagedLemon said:


> I've never overdosed on anything but have been doing H so much recently I really don't mind overdosing on it. I expect it will be quite beautiful, poetic and peaceful.



What a stupid fucking thing to say. Tell that to one of the many who have overdosed only to have suffered long term nerve damage, brain damage, or some other kind of irreversible consequence. Or the families and loved ones of those who weren't lucky enough to have been revived. 

Glamorizing an overdose is so fucking naive, and it's so typical of active addicts. It's all fun and games until you see one, or until (god forbid) it actually happens to you.

I recommend that you gain some perspective now, before reality forces one upon you.


----------



## Rhisper

^^ straight up man. that shit is not a joke.

I OD'd 3 days ago....Me and my girl got the dope, we shot it, and shit went down.

After I shot, I felt it creepin' up. I remember thinkin' "I wonder if I'm gonna overdose?" Last thing I remember is lighting a smoke. I wake up on the floor dizzy as hell with a hole in my shirt and a nasty ass burn on my chest from the cigarette. The emt's standing over me, tryin to get me to respond. The weird thing is I never got narcan or anything just CPR from whatever gadget that cops use to resuscitate people. 

Before I went down, my girl went to her car for like 3 minutes then comes back and finds me layin' on the bed. She starts freakin - I must have been blue as shit because the first guy that got here was a cop - never met him but much love man, he even saw the dirty needles sittin out and didn't give a shit - and he told my brother that I was dead, couldn't find a pulse or breathing. Luckily, I'm not. unlike the last time I od'd, i didn't get narcan so i was still high as shit at the hospital - weird feeling.

Edit: now that I reread DamagedLemon's post, it sounds like a cry for help. Fantasizing about death is something people do when they're depressed, from my experience. If you're feeling depressed or suicidal you should tell someone you love and know very well, try to talk it out and get some help. The world is a beautiful place; death is an emptiness.


----------



## hobhead

a half dozen times on hong kong heroin.   all's real well when the plunger is being shoved but with strong stuff as that was, you can not get it into the mainline before central nervous shuts down most motor action.   
after some fucking period of time ya awake and take the bent works out.   that sort of behavior has defined what is my lowest moments.  alone, fuck off mankind, chemicals for everyfucking thing.
i'm 63 living well way out in the forest and still i want chemicals-well, i mostly stick with ethyl or cannabis
not to wax poetic but the fact is that we takers of all these poisons, do not seem to me to be anywhere as complacent with life as those other folk that can only wonder at the supreme fuckedupedness of junkies.


----------



## R-NiZZLE

overdosing isn't bad till they they hit you with narc-an at the hospital, this shit the worst feeling of your life, i will guarantee!  As soon as the inject you with the liquid, your body goes into immediate withdrawals.  I started vomiting green bile and pissing myself in-front of the staff and my mother!


----------



## -Guido-




----------



## PhantomPt2

when I got hit with narcan it honestly felt like what I imagine it feels like getting shot up with anti-freeze. No fucking joke.


----------



## R-NiZZLE

PhantomPt2 said:


> when I got hit with narcan it honestly felt like what I imagine it feels like getting shot up with anti-freeze. No fucking joke.


 anti-freeze mixed with thethe worst kind of chemicals the hospital can get their hands on.  I sincerely  believe they do it to teach you a lesson!


----------



## Mystery Brew

R-NiZZLE said:


> overdosing isn't bad till they they hit you with narc-an at the hospital, this shit the worst feeling of your life, i will guarantee!  As soon as the inject you with the liquid, your body goes into immediate withdrawals.  I started vomiting green bile and pissing myself in-front of the staff and my mother!



overdosing is pretty bad either way. narcs and narcan definatly takes the upper level though


any stimulant (meth, amp, cola to be more specific) overdose i read on this thread sounds like excruciating hell


----------



## MedicatedSmilw

Well I did 16 CCC (DXM) with 1/3 bottle of Vodka...
How did I feel......like I was going to die.
My temperature started constantly fluctuating.
I was rolling back and forth and wouldn't stop. 
I blacked out. Lost memory. There was evidence that I ran to a trash can to throw up and some vomit was in the trashcan and some.....well, all over the floor. I woke up on the side of the bed with the vile smell and didn't remember anything. I was scarred to death on what else I may have done and didn't remember. I was also splurging a lot. Didn't even know what I was saying. And I was hallucinating with my eyes closed. I was like "dreaming" but I wasn't sleep, opened my eyes and would panic.

The only good part was my father having to cleaning up the massive amount of vomit.


----------



## Bomboclat

ahh the dreded Trip C's. 

There wasnt enough DXM in there to make you overdose, but the amount of coricidin was enough.

In the future if you ever plan on using DXM again i suggest going with robo gels, or lab DXM HCl


----------



## Om3n420

Spacedementia897 said:


> Everyone is explaining what happens if you OD on H but looking at someone ODing and Oding yourself is very different from what I've seen.
> 
> My last friend to OD on H shot up and said "this is really going to fuck me up" he was laying on my bed with me and another friend. All of a sudden we hear a loud gasp of air/snore weird sound come from him a minute after he did his last shot. We slapped him a few times to see if he would wake up but just kept falling over. He would randomly stop breathing so we would give him mouth to mouth and right after we did you could hear him gasp for air then make that weird sound again. His mouth started to drool and his eyes were halfway rolled back in his head. His body was stiff and hard to move. After trying to wake him up with a cold shower and trying to stop his loud moans so he wouldn't wake up my mom we tried to carry him to my front patio and get him in the car. He was on his back while my friend went to go get the car and he started dry heaving and sounded like he was going to vomit. I rolled him over on his side, he did this for 3 or 4 minutes. It took us over 10 minutes to get him in the car because he was dead weight and wet. When we arrived at another one of my friends house he woke up as we pulled up and started talking incoherently. Then 1 of my friends decided to shoot him up with salt water a few times and he woke up more and was talking but kept saying he couldn't hear anything even though he was responding to me. He then became angry and started cussing me out because I wouldn't answer his questions since every time I would he would just say he can't hear anything. When we got him home he was depressed the rest of the night and kept saying he hated his life. He acted distant towards everyone then eventually went to bed. He didn't remember anything the next day. It definitely ruined my high though for the night and the girl who was with us was crying the whole time and freaking out so I had to babysit both until he came out of it.



same thing happened to a friend of mine a couple days ago except there was no dry heaving but i found weird that after he came out of it after me giving cpr for like 30 he also got really depressed and he started crying and talking about how he hated his life


----------



## cj

I have Oded on heroin a couple times basically I did the shot pulled it out of my arm felt a really intense pins and needle feeling in my face and head then woke up in the shower/being slapped never had to go to ER thankfully. but basically I didnt know WTF happened definatly the way I wanna die


----------



## Princess_Poppy

dankstersauce said:


> all i remember is a huge rush that was SOOOOO fucking itchy it hurt.



Yeah when i have done a couple of shots that hurt like that. Kinda feels like morphine. I looked at my boyfriend and was like, "Ouch ouch why does it hurt?" he said "that's what happens when you do a really big shot." He said when he used to be on dope harder and was always doing like half gram shots, it always felt like that. 

I think I have "ODed" two times.

The first time, I was kind of a novice, I laid down after my shot and fell asleep. I was up to my boyfriend slapping me in the face. He said he had come back in the room and all the color in my face was gone, blue lips, shallow breathing etc. So he just kept screaming at me and slapping me, I was completely limp. For some reason I came back and just felt really shitty the rest of the night. 

The last time, a week or two ago, I had been off bupe a little over 24 hours, so I was like "I need a big shot" :/ The "big shot" didn't hit "hard enough." So I did another "big shot." Oops. I never lost consciousness, so at first I thought I had cotton fever or something. But I didn't have a fever and had been really clean. My lips were blue, I  kept chattering/shaking uncontrollably, throwing up, and I felt really fucked up- slurring etc. I am assuming that was a small overdose.


----------



## Princess_Poppy

adventurer said:


> The first time I did heroin I snorted it, it was a very subtle feeling and I only remember throwing up once and being fairly pleasant for the next 6 hours. After that I went to bed and aspirated, then found about 5 hours later, unconcious of course. Has anyone else had an experience like this? I am still fairly confused if this was even an "overdose."



You didn't overdose. I have been doing dope a few years now, and I still throw up on occasion. Some people are just sensitive in that way. If you felt pleasant for 6 hours you didn't OD!!!


----------



## yo_bot

i fell out last week. i did a 5 bag shot and then a 4 bag shot. i had been off suboxone for about a week. i had been on suboxone daily for some time until recently. so i woke up on the floor with the shower running, my heart was racing and i was pretty high. so an overdose feels like a blackout, no memory of how long, when you went out or when you woke up. 

just my .02$


----------



## Sweet P

Depends on the substance. Here's my experiences with overdosing:

*Meth:* Massive heart rate, sweating, paranoia, aggression, hyperactivity, disturbed thinking.

*Ecstasy:* Again, a massive heart rate, sweating, dehydration, disorientation.

*Benzos & Alcohol:* Unconsciousness, vomiting, confusion, lack of coordination, amnesia.


----------



## the_ketaman

To me and opiate overdose feels like a dream. While I wasnt unconscious I had tachycardia and my blood pressure and heartrate were going haywire(btw I didnt know this could happen from opiate/benzo use) and I just kept talking absolute bullshit, I kept telling the nurses my mum and sister spiked my drink with valium and there wasnt even valium in my system but I can still recall seeing a pice of paper with a list of the drugs in my body and valium was on that list..but obviously none of this happened. It was all pure delerium.

\But yeah the thing that surprised me was the hospital considered this an od but I wasnt even unconscious...how the fuck does that work? I do/did have a giant tolerance to oxy and xanax and I had about 350mg of oxy and 6mg of xanax in me but I didnt consider it an Od and ive been way worse heaps of times.


----------



## Krowsnose

I came close to ODing on coke once. I had done about 5 grams over the course of a couple days. After the last gram I had a horrible panic attack and was just lying on my bed with thoughts racing so fast and all I could think about was my heartrate which felt like it was beating out of control. Chaos is the only word to describe it. It took about a couple hours before I felt normal.


----------



## Gormur

lol a lot of these sound like normal side effects of drugs tbh

maybe these classify as ODs i've had... tho i always thought OD meant you were clinically dead...


Alcohol: puking blood, blacking out, passing out, shaking 

Benzos: unable to walk, slurred confused speech, 3D vision, blacking out, retrograde amnesia

Cocaine, Crack: puking, passing out, blurred vision, delerium, hypovolemic shock/pallor etc

D-amp, Crystal Meth: pallor- shock, blurred vision, psychosis

Morphine: pallor, passing out, blurred vision, retrograde amnesia


i guess i've ODed a lot, especially with combos like benzos+opiates+alcohol+meth+cocaine+mdma.. things like that. i've never gone to the hospital. it's far from my house and i don't have coverage, so it's not like things would be in my favor anyway. ha

OD feels like death. you're sure you're about to die. i agree that an opiate+benzo OD would be one of the least painful tho, rather than a crack OD, for example

-G


----------



## gloeek

I've overdosed 7 times...
1) Heroin
2) Ambien
3) Lunesta and Klonopin
4) Seroquel
5) Oxycontin and Heroin
6) Speedball (Heroine and Coke)
7) Trazadone, Seroquel, Ambien, Depakote and Thorazine

It feels like no other feeling, But it depends on what drug you are oding on.


----------



## JustaChippa

Krowsnose said:


> I came close to ODing on coke once. I had done about 5 grams over the course of a couple days. After the last gram I had a horrible panic attack and was just lying on my bed with thoughts racing so fast and all I could think about was my heartrate which felt like it was beating out of control. Chaos is the only word to describe it. It took about a couple hours before I felt normal.



Yeah, me too.  It was back in 1984, and I had just started doing it.  (Just graduated from college, moved down to the DC area, met a guy and his friends who were all into it, and was convinced to start doing it right along with them.)

Anyway, my then-BF was out of town on business, and our roommate and I started doing loads of cocaine that afternoon.  We were doing powder, and he was cooking up crack, too, and it seemed there was a never-ending supply.  Along with the massive amounts of cocaine, we were drinking.  I remember at one point we walked to get dinner, to a chili place, and I was so coked-up I literally was unable to get even a bite of food down my throat, so I just drank a couple more beers.

We got home, did some more coke, and then he went to bed and left a huge pile for me in case I wanted to do more, which of course I did... I think I would have robbed my own grandma to get more coke at that stage of my life.  I was on the phone at like 2 AM, calling everyone I knew, and scrubbing the kitchen counters with a toothbrush, organizing the book shelves, etc.

I went to lie down when I started feeling "funny", and thus began the worst few hours of my life.  My heart felt like it was going to explode out of my chest; my mind was racing, I could not calm down, and I was in terror that I was going to die of a heart attack or stroke out.  I woke the roommate to see if he'd take me to the ER, and he told me no, he was not going to get his ass in any legal trouble, and that I was on my own.

So, I laid there on the couch, praying to God that I would live to see my parentsand my cats again, and I listened over and over again to the Carole King album "Tapestry".  To this day, any song from that album reminds me of that night and how blessed I am to have survived that.  

It was the worst, scariest, most dreadful feeling in the world.   That was the last time I ever touched cocaine or cocaine by-products, even though I have been around it a lot in recent years.  That is one drug I like too much ever to do again.


----------



## Ant0lak

Only overdose I experienced was heroin..  it was from snorting a dub, this was about a year before I started IVing and using daily so my tolerance was nonexistent.. anyway its a really good rush but it within a minute it becomes too overwhelming then before you know what the fuck happened your waking up on the floor with paramedics over you


----------



## nudemonkei

chrisdahl said:


> I know a guy who lost the use of his left arm for about twelve months after falling asleep on hs side.
> 
> 
> 
> I got left by a ''mate'' when I went over, luckily I just woke up on my bedroom floor. The last thing I remember was my legs buckling and him telling me my lips had gone blue.



Rhabdomyolsis. It's a bitch, lost use of a leg for about a year and still have permanent nerve damage years later from falling asleep on it for about fifteen hours. Upon waking, and feeling the deteriorated muscle tissue pushing through the bloodstream causing renal failure, I can tell you it feels better to be shot in the knee with a .38 or stabbed in the nipple two inches in with a .1 inch diameter nail than to experience renal failure due to rhabdomyolsis.

Though, had I not woken, it would have been as painless and comfortable as any other opioid/benzodiazapine OD. Though, after a few when you register a shot and feel the overdose coming on before loosing consciousness it certainly is frightening. Usually you can tell this by an uncomfortable burn under your skin with the rush as opposed to simply warmth or pins and needles.

Amp/Coke OD? Alcohol OD? ...<shrugs>

No thanks, prefer a shotgun to the head.


----------



## highonlife40

Don't know if blacking out counts but I rightly?wrongly?? see a potential to land wrong or black out and choke on tongue etc, or god forbid your clueless "friends" sit you up/ slap you/ cold shower etc when all you need is your head tilted back to get your tongue out of your throat and a lie down with your feet up.

5 minutes after a smoking cones(which I rarely do) and a morphine syrup shot I started blacking out and had to stay on the floor for an hour as everytime I tried getting up I'd get that about to blackout feeling, all OK after

Another time I had taken magic mushrooms and then had only 20mg morphine 15minutes later to smoothen out the ride and collapsed once again I stayed low then shortly after my buddy sat me up on the couch, I think it would have been better to stay flat but I couldn't really say/do much about it, I was barely managing to stay concious reminding myself to breath all while, didn't have an extreme dose of mushies but I didn't do much for an hour or 2. Took me a few days to feel with it again.

So basically point is avoid mixing drugs as the opiate contents were less than half of what I had normally used alone.


----------



## Tunnelfission

I heard one of the symptoms of overdose for diphenhydramine (or something similar) is euphoria...


----------



## What was it?

McFly said:


> It was a full on anxiety attack. Havent hardly smoked since due to fear.



i dont smoke weed either anymore....too scared of paranoia and anxiety....also gives you like a dullness for a week or so...terrible drug. Opiates much better but more addicitve.


----------



## What was it?

the closest i came to OD was smoked H when I was 15. Intense Euphoria, chest waves and tunnel vision followed by massive nod within about 10 minutes.....I'd say it was a mild OD or perhaps the perfectly balanced dose? Felt a bit tired the next day - thats it.


----------



## F1n1shed

Definitely had too much weed before which caused massive anxiety attacks thinking your heart would keep beating too fast until it stops. Or sometimes i think i was on the brink of having a seizure while i was too high, this is all controlled better now that i have smoked so much but i still get occasional anxiety from weed. I did how ever smoke too much once with a friend and both of us blacked out completely on the floor.


----------



## desaparecidos

> Ideal way to commit suicide, if you ask me. Last memory you have is of that magnificent rush.



thanks for the advice


----------



## ChickenScratch

i don't think either one of these were OD's.  i don't do the shit anymore but back when i was shoveling piles upon piles of blow up my nose this kind of shit happened to me every now and then when coming down from a bender.  it is the worst feeling in the world, but i wouldn't classify it as an OD.



> I came close to ODing on coke once. I had done about 5 grams over the course of a couple days. After the last gram I had a horrible panic attack and was just lying on my bed with thoughts racing so fast and all I could think about was my heartrate which felt like it was beating out of control. Chaos is the only word to describe it. It took about a couple hours before I felt normal.
> 
> 
> JustaChippa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too.  It was back in 1984, and I had just started doing it.  (Just graduated from college, moved down to the DC area, met a guy and his friends who were all into it, and was convinced to start doing it right along with them.)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my then-BF was out of town on business, and our roommate and I started doing loads of cocaine that afternoon.  We were doing powder, and he was cooking up crack, too, and it seemed there was a never-ending supply.  Along with the massive amounts of cocaine, we were drinking.  I remember at one point we walked to get dinner, to a chili place, and I was so coked-up I literally was unable to get even a bite of food down my throat, so I just drank a couple more beers.
> 
> We got home, did some more coke, and then he went to bed and left a huge pile for me in case I wanted to do more, which of course I did... I think I would have robbed my own grandma to get more coke at that stage of my life.  I was on the phone at like 2 AM, calling everyone I knew, and scrubbing the kitchen counters with a toothbrush, organizing the book shelves, etc.
> 
> I went to lie down when I started feeling "funny", and thus began the worst few hours of my life.  My heart felt like it was going to explode out of my chest; my mind was racing, I could not calm down, and I was in terror that I was going to die of a heart attack or stroke out.  I woke the roommate to see if he'd take me to the ER, and he told me no, he was not going to get his ass in any legal trouble, and that I was on my own.
> 
> So, I laid there on the couch, praying to God that I would live to see my parentsand my cats again, and I listened over and over again to the Carole King album "Tapestry".  To this day, any song from that album reminds me of that night and how blessed I am to have survived that.
> 
> It was the worst, scariest, most dreadful feeling in the world.   That was the last time I ever touched cocaine or cocaine by-products, even though I have been around it a lot in recent years.  That is one drug I like too much ever to do again.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChickenScratch

apparently i suck at quoting, but you get what i'm saying.


----------



## NoRegrets

i didnt breath regullary ,i didnt talk,actually i wasnt able to , opening my mouth was the hardest thing to do , one second felt lyk my heart is goin to jump out of my mouth  and the other i didnt feel my heartbeat at all , but when i overdosed i never thought about it , i just enjoyed my trip


----------



## blues runner

I have overdosed three times. Twice on heroin, once on alcohol.

Both times with the heroin overdoses I immediately knew I had injected too much, and both times were the first use after prolonged periods of abstinence. I think I either sat in a chair and slumped forward the first time, and the second time I simply slid down to the floor and lay there. 

Both heroin overdoses were accompanied by a definite cognitive awareness that I had taken it too far, but there was nothing I could do. The first overdose ultimately led to my coming to in a bathtub of very cold water, confused and angry. I was physically weak but able to exit the tub. Only one of the five or six junkies that had been in the hotel room at the time I shot up was still there. She was a prostitute and she was crying, telling me that I had turned blue and had stopped breathing for a while. Two of the junkies that by this point had left were large males that put me in the tub. Evidently, they and the rest (save the prostitute) immediately split the scene. According to the hooker I had spent about seven hours in the tub, not moving, barely breathing which she had confirmed by putting her ear to my mouth as she periodically kept my head above water. She said the reason she didn't leave with the others was that I had talked and listened to her like no one had in a long time, if ever (we did not have sex), and she loved me for that. Not wanting to lose me, she stayed and did her best to keep me alive. My reply to all this news was an insistence on where the rest of my dope was and that she should surrender it to me immediately. I never got it back.

The second heroin overdose occurred on the beach in Colva, India, upon which I also insisted on taking a massive dose of dope after at least nine months clean. I don't remember anything about that one. I simply woke up hours later on the sand, barely breathing, heart rate at about 55 bpm. My Blackberry, wallet, watch, ring, and dope were all gone. 

As for the alcohol, I drank a quart of vodka after eating about 80mg of diazepam and a bottle of venlafaxine. I woke up in the hospital with my head pretty much split open on the side from an unconscious fall, an IV in my hand, and a glass of charcoal on the table side which the hospital staff insisted I drink. I had to drink several of those charcoal glasses. They administered a low dose of phenobarbital and valproic acid through the drip as well. That incident kept me in the hospital for nearly two weeks.


----------



## OhZvir

I have ODed once. And it was the most stupid and scary thing ever in my life.
I was out drinking, came home, sobered up and couldn't fall asleep. I took two Ambien... Then I wake up on a bed without a mattress, feeling like complete shit, dizzy and mindfucked. I discovered that for some weird reason that same night after I blacked out I did a whole lot of DXM and then chased it down with OTC sleeping aid Diphenhydramine hcl. I don't know how much of that I took but it was a lot. I felt very scared, my body had a strange unhealthy blueish-yellowish tint to it. I was hallucinating when I went to bathroom. I saw running water when there was none, dark clouds in the shower cabin that were discharging lightings and everything was very floaty. I could barely walk that day, slept for 15 hours afterwards and still felt really bad (twitching, shaking, etc) for the next 3-5 days.
I found out that I was talking to myself looking at the mirror on the infamous night and walked naked trying to make coffee in the kitchen with a bucket of ice.
I am sure if I could have more alcohol that night and more sleeping pills I would be dead or in ER.
Don't do stupid shit like that.. Ambien + alcohol = a big no. You will do things you will regret and the worst part you won't remember any of it.

4F1n1shed: Man, I wish I could get a hold of that good shit you had those times, haha. I am sure it's not funny for you and I am sorry for your experience. When it comes to weed I can just keep smoking the whole day joint after joint of the best pot I could get in town (Granddaddy Purple or Blueberries in my case) and then I would just get tired and fall asleep. Never had anxiety issues with it. On the contrary, a lot of weed clams me down


----------



## ferinox

I felt absolutely nothing and woke up in the hospital 2 days later. I was told I was delirious at some points and comatose at others. I had to be placed on mechanical ventilation. Drug was baclofen


----------



## Muddle

Ive Oded on dxm for being incredibly stupid and impatient and took two very high doses within a two day period.

Never a good idea, as I have learned.
an Od will have different effects for different substances

I was uncontrollably shaking, hardly able to walk. I vomitted a few times although nothing came out because I hadent eaten in days. I lost a lot of weight during this period of time. My eyes were darting all over the place uncontollably, and my voice was so weak. I was very unaware that this was happening to me, I was out of it. 

Thank god I had someone that was there and knew what was happeneing that was able to take care of me and look after me.


----------



## candycandy

ODed twice. First time on Fentanyl, second on heroin.

With Fentanyl, I didn't feel anything - of course I felt that rush, but it wasn't any better than usual and the dosage wasn't any higher than usual. I was regularly shooting Fentanyl at the time. The last thing I remember doing is walking over to the couch and sitting down. Next thing I know my friend was giving me Narcan through IV and my arm was bloody because he fucked up putting in the IV the first time around. I'm still not sure why I ODed that time... I didn't get any of the usual signs when I know I'm too high (I can't focus, etc.)

Second time with dope, I remember feeling an intense rush, again waking up with the same friend giving me Narcan. This time I was sitting in a chair and apparently I fell down and hit my head on a guitar amp (which was next to the chair.) Good thing I was out since I'm sure that hurt. My friend had convinced me to put "just one more bag" in the cooker for each of us, and that one extra bag made all the difference! I'm very thankful that I always had Narcan and somebody to give it to me around... I hate emergency rooms.


----------



## lordreven333

I overdosed once I cant remember much I blacked out I felt pain intense pain for a few seconds had a hallucination and then nothing.I guess i lived ay or am I in hell


----------



## whynaught

I overdosed snorting about 7 20 mg ritalin pills and took about 7 orally over the course of two days.  Well it was great at first, then it turned into this comedown avoidance twak fest featuring me freaking the fuck out trying to sleep because my mind is so worn out, but instead I'd fall asleep awake and get a suddent panick attack jolt untill I finally learned to ignore the panic attacks.  For about a week after that I got deja vu up to about 20 times a day.

On a side note people can handle alot of fucking drugs.  I know of somebody who snorted mephedrone till he was admitted to rehabilitation so much that his whole upper lip was scab.  He was also doing so many pills he was foaming at the mouth n' seizuring every day.


----------



## change-jug

I think I`ve OD`ed 3 or 4 times. The first time was Ritalin. I was rearranging my bed room at 4am when I got a SUPER sharp pain in my back and neck,up into my jaw.I also hard a real hard time catching my breath. I walked out and grabbed some aspirin and saw my Mom was up making food. I told her "I think I`m having a heart attack from too much Ritalin. Can you rub my back?" So she did and after awhile it went away. I noticed that at some point I pissed my pants.
  I OD`ed on heroin once when I first started doing it. I snorted 2 bags in a row when I only would normally do one. I pretty much just nodded off. At some point in my nod I realized I wasn`t breathing and woke up. It didn`t hurt in any way,I was just startled.
  The last time I OD`ed it was on Fentanyl. Me and my Dad split a patch to smoke. After smoking it in my bedroom my Dad went off to make us some sandwiches. That`s all I remember. Apparently,my Dad heard me having trouble breathing from the kitchen and ran and picked me up and put me in the shower. I woke up to the rather crappy feeling of ice cold water spraying on me. I guess I had been in the shower for at least 5 minutes with my Dad slapping my face and calling me.
 In between the H OD and the Fent OD I had a Haldol OD which landed me in the hospital(fact:haldol will cause a massive rictus grin and your eyes will roll up into the back of your head).
I would say that if I had to die in some fashion,I would like to die of a opiate overdose.


----------



## ATLL765

Everyone else has pretty much got it down for a heroin OD. It was like this for me. Plunger down, hell yeah this is gonna feel good, wake up getting smacked in the face and being told I was an asshole for biting my friend's thumb(she had put it there when I was apparently having a seizure so I wouldn't bite my tongue). 

I felt kinda weird the next day for a few hours in the morning, like real anxious/nervous, I was supposed to go to work at 8am and this happened at like 3am or so. I said fuck that, just got my paycheck and got me some more fuckin' dope.


----------



## whitechocolate32

you just fall asleep fast plain and simple


----------



## DexysMidnightRuner

it depends on what type of OD your talking about. ive come close to an amp OD three times. i couldnt breath at first and my heart was going super fast, then i couldnt hear or see. and i started to shake and sweat like profusely. then i got all tingly and i started to freak out. but i managed to realize what was happening the first time and i layed down and tried to calm myself down as best i could. having a panic attack while almost ODing on a stimulant is a baaad idea. 

my boyfriend had a mild OD on dope once. his eyes rolled into the back of his head and he was twitching, his face was a gray color too, and he still had the needle in his hand. i started smacking his chest cause i was driving and couldnt do much else and i got him to come back. he said he had no idea he was even doing that and thought i was just smacking and yelling at him for no reason. he said he felt this horrible warm tingling and he didnt even get to enjoy the rush cause he couldnt remember it. 

scary shit. :/


----------



## JustaChippa

ChickenScratch said:


> i don't think either one of these were Do.  i don't do the shit anymore but back when i was shoveling piles upon piles of blow up my nose this kind of shit happened to me every now and then when coming down from a bender.  it is the worst feeling in the world, but i wouldn't classify it as an OD.




ChickenScratch, you might be right, but it sure felt like it.  The way my heart was pounding, and at such a frightening rate, I was terrified I was going to have a coronary or a stroke.  A very close friend of mine had heart problems, and his very first heart attack was cocaine-induced, so it can happen.  But, on the other hand, it could have been just me, being a noob, and doing a little too much, then fear causing more panic, which made my heart race even faster, thus perpetuating a vicious cycle.


----------



## idonteven

first time was with 5 30mg roxies all taken orally i was puking all over myself, going in and out of consciousness and eventually said fuk it i'm going to sleep.

i woke up the next day got high and went to work


----------



## DexysMidnightRuner

JustaChippa said:


> But, on the other hand, it could have been just me, being a noob, and doing a little too much, then fear causing more panic, which made my heart race even faster, thus perpetuating a vicious cycle.



exactly. yes heart attacks do happen for ODs, but generally not on your first one. thats usually more when you have put your heart under too much pressure. if your a strong healthy person who has not had a coke/speed/amps habit before, then the first time you OD - unless you have taken an unholy amount - you should be fine. a stimulant OD does not mean you will have a heart attack. the best thing to do, is to sit back, try and calm down, focus on your breathing, focus on calming it down, etc. panic attacks are the worst thing to combine with an OD. >.< 

calming down is alot easier said then done, but it really will make a HUGE difference if you have something to focus on bedsides just thinking "omg omg omg im ODing omg omg.." ya know. ive been there three times with amps. it is scary shit.


----------



## Ryan1411

acetylcholine said:


> Here's an original one:
> 
> I've overdosed on... NICOTINE. I have a high sensitivity towards nicotine. I believe a good percentage of the population has it; many of my family members do. Nicotine isn't cleared out of my system fast enough, or something. I read an article about it a while ago.
> 
> Anyway, I have smoked a little too much countless times, causing sickness. But one time in particular, I felt like I was poisoned with Nicotine.
> 
> The story goes that I bought a can of Skoal wintergreen chewing tobacco. I'm a north-easterner, so I never met anyone else who chewed tobacco. This was more of an experiment. I proceeded with pinching it, holding it in my mouth, etc. I felt pretty good for a few minutes.
> 
> Then, I started feeling extremely ill. I realize now that the pinch of tobacco I held was too much, especially for me. Waves of intense nausea and dizziness swept over me. I had a hard time standing and my head was pounding with pain. My skin was very hot and dripping with sweat; my heart was racing. I probably should have succumbed to the urge to throw up (not that this would have helped) but instead, I tried to lay perfectly still for as long as possible, as every movement caused nausea. This experience lasted for several hours. I still felt slightly sick the morning after that evening I chewed tobacco.
> 
> I can no longer even stand the smell of wintergreen gum. I probably wasn't in any serious danger, but the experience was one of the most unpleasant in my life.
> 
> Not exactly passing out in the park after OD'ing on H and ludes, but I thought it might still be of interest.



Yup, this has happened to me many times. Not sure if you'd call it an OD or just having too much nicotine. But yes, its a really fucked up feeling. Extreme nausea, dizziness, feeling really hot. And of course the urge to puke. I've learned that if I ever get to this stage...just force yourself to puke your guts out. It always leaves me feeling almost 100% better.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have had non-fatal overdoses, that's all.  Depending on the drug, it wasn't fun.


----------



## Khol88

*Overdose*

Speed is the worst. Feel jittery, sharp pains, shortness of breath, hallucinations. And when the serotonin factors in after a 4 or so day rush, its just awful. Rapid breathing, dispair and doom feelings. All you want is for it to be over. You just completely zone out, no coordination, extreme pain, I've never been more sure I was dying in my life. I pull through it every time though, a lot of it is the paranoia and hallucinations fucking with you, but its honestly how I imagine a heart attack during a psychotic episode must feel like. But the worst od ever was Phenazepam. Got it on the net for cheap, 150mg in a vial. Picked up from the airport, started bumpin, just little bits on my finger tips since its strong ass stuff. Feeling good when I got home, then sitting in her room bumping more, I spill it on my pants. And all the sudden I see myself just scraping and licking every little bit of powder. In the back of your head you're screaming, What are you Doing?! Thats when stuff went blank. For 7 days. I apparently did ridiculous things, was very aggravated or practically catatonic. Woke up 7 days later, and just thought, oh its tommorrow... Then I looked at my phone. I had seizures, was wandering around my town in a stupor, lied to everyone about things it made no sense to lie about, stole things. And I'm certain it may have down regulated my GABA receptors permanently... I'm lucky to be alive, mostly due to tolerance and pure luck. Its pretty terrifying to wake up with a week gone by you literally cannot remember any of, and find out you were conscious and active. Like being possessed or something...


----------



## Greenlight89

Are you kidding me, that is the biggest load of bullshit ive ever heard, that is the most far fetched load of douche baggery ive ever seen


----------



## tyrael

Sorry mate, I've just got to comment here.



Khol88 said:


> .....And when the serotonin factors in after a 4 or so day rush, its just awful.....



An OD from (meth)amphetamines is not due to sertoninergic effects.



Khol88 said:


> ......I pull through it every time though.



If you are "OD'ing" any more times then even *once*, one must seriously sit back and re-asses how they're living their life!



Khol88 said:


> .....but its honestly how I imagine a heart attack during a psychotic episode must feel like.....



An OD due to (meth)amphetamines is *exactly* how a "heart attack" feels since you are, indeed, will be dying from cardiac arrest! (amongst other organ failures).




Khol88 said:


> ...... But the worst od ever was Phenazepam. Got it on the net for cheap, 150mg in a vial. Picked up from the airport, started bumpin, just little bits on my finger tips since its strong ass stuff. Feeling good when I got home, then sitting in her room bumping more, I spill it on my pants. And all the sudden I see myself just scraping and licking every little bit of powder. In the back of your head you're screaming, What are you Doing?! Thats when stuff went blank. For 7 days. I apparently did ridiculous things, was very aggravated or practically catatonic. Woke up 7 days later, and just thought, oh its tommorrow...



Not a too uncommon story unfortunately.




Khol88 said:


> .....I had seizures, was wandering around my town in a stupor, lied to everyone about things it made no sense to lie about, stole things....



*see comment above about life* -_-



Khol88 said:


> .....And I'm certain it may have down regulated my GABA receptors permanently.......



Pray tell how exactly you have done this Khol88? One binge on Phenazepam wouldn't produce this effect.


Just a little advice, please think a little before posting on BL. If crap is spoken, it will be called out!

*peace


----------



## -Guido-

Not sure. All the times I overdosed, I simply injected my heroin, put away my needle and stash, and that was it. Each time I turned blue, stopped breathing, and my heart stopped long enough to be considered clinically dead. Everytime I woke up though, I was always sad and bothered because it was like I was being pulled from somewhere warm, calm, faraway, and safe. I don't know where I went when I overdosed, but I went somewhere and it was nice. I don't know why I always came out of the overdose though, I always woke up way before the narcan was administered or the oxygen mask put on.

Three times I overdosed on purpose, five times it just happened.


----------



## Tryptamino

on cocaine, you get a MASSIVE headache, followed by pain throughout your body, intense body tension, and your eyes feel like they might burst. 

i cant remember anything from my heroin overdose, i just blacked out and woke up in an inpatient rehab in a detox room.


----------



## xpensivtaste

i have only ever "OD'd" on ecstasy and weed. i say OD'd in the way that i mean OVER DONE IT. 2 pills were mcpp (sharks as someone mentioned before)  and another 2 were decent pills with a high mdma content. the weed caused a panic attack, everything slowed down, i couldnt hear properly, couldnt breath properly. i was extremely disorientated....music was distorted, people talking echoed....i asked my friend to call me an ambulance, she did....they came and i felt as though they were taking the piss out of me. all i could do is think i was dying. an eminem song played through my head constantly. in the hospital i started tripping out that i could hear a wailing noise that then sounded like a toilet flushing. i found out it was a baby crying but it freaked me out, i kept looking at my friend who looked shit scared which made me worse. i was paranoid the nurses were talking about me, i felt like they were laughing at me. they were by no means nice to me at all. 
i went home a few hours later, attempted to smoke some bud and the doom feeling came back. that was the last time i smoked weed. i spent two years away from all drugs also due to suffering constant panic attacks for 3 solid months after this episode. eventually i learnt to manage them and now i still take stims on the odd occasion.


----------



## Br1tannia

30mg of etizolam, blacked out at 3pm, dad found me on my bed 3 hours later passed out with cold greyish skin, dribbling and not moving. Ambulance came, went to hospital and told i was lucky to be alive. I then woke up the next morning at 11am pulled the covers off and saw the hospital wrist band and those sticky pads that the wires were on on my ankles, chest and wrists. Now that was a startling morning....


----------



## Pill2Chill

Br1tannia said:


> 30mg of etizolam, blacked out at 3pm, dad found me on my bed 3 hours later passed out with cold greyish skin, dribbling and not moving. Ambulance came, went to hospital and told i was lucky to be alive. I then woke up the next morning at 11am pulled the covers off and saw the hospital wrist band and those sticky pads that the wires were on on my ankles, chest and wrists. Now that was a startling morning....



Bizarre, from 30mg? oO
Anyways, I'm glad you came out of it OK.




Captain.Heroin said:


> I have had non-fatal overdoses, that's all.  Depending on the drug, it wasn't fun.



I think I have too. I'm guessing I overdosed on amphetamines quite a few times. I just "treated myself" with a few benzos when I took very large amounts. Lol.

On opiates & benzos I must've come very close to overdosing pretty much every night for ~6 months. Can it happen that you just wake up from an overdose, without realizing you even had one?

Anyway, that stupid shit is behind me.


----------



## JD55

Cooked my shot..I remember looking at it sayin man this shit is darker than normal..registered and felt the rush..woke up 30 mins later to my parents, 2 paramedics and 2 cops in my room ha all bad..but its a rather pleasant way to go..like most who have said before you either wake up or you don't..


----------



## Rabidrabbit

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> on cocaine, you get a MASSIVE headache, followed by pain throughout your body, intense body tension, and your eyes feel like they might burst.
> 
> i cant remember anything from my heroin overdose, i just blacked out and woke up in an inpatient rehab in a detox room.



sounds like extremely high blood pressure from the cocaine... fuuuucking hell.


----------



## Pill2Chill

xpensivtaste said:


> i went home a few hours later, attempted to smoke some bud and the doom feeling came back. that was the last time i smoked weed. i spent two years away from all drugs also due to suffering constant panic attacks for 3 solid months after this episode. eventually i learnt to manage them and now i still take stims on the odd occasion.



Yeah, it's not clever to smoke bud right after a panic attack. (Ofcourse you didn't know at the time.) Especially when the panic attack was induced by weed. (Eventhough it was the combination that did it, weed was the trigger.) I've had this happen to me after a 3nights-awake amp binge a few years ago. Once I smoked a joint I got a full blown panic attack. Didn't call an ambulance because I recognized it was a panic attack immediately and there were enough friends who were sitting next to me so I felt in safe hands if it was really a heart-attack. I had an intense fear and at first I thought my heart stopped. (It really felt that way.) I managed to calm myself down but it took me like an hour. I didn't smoke weed for 2 days after that as a precaution. Scary stuff. Never had that happen again after that though.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

Crazyyy, i never od d but seen it happen twice. Thank god no one died


----------



## tyrael

Closest I've come was OD'ing on morphine (drunk half a bottle), paramedics were called. I can't remember a lot, other then remember very little segments such as looking up from my bed and them standing over me. Wasn't taken into the hospital, nor given narc (which surprised me that I hadn't!). Was just told to sleep it off but be check on every hour to check my breathing and if anything changed call them again. My parents found me, and the only other memory I have of that night is the look of absolutely, utter complete, gut-wrenching  terror in my mother's face. That only was enough to kick myself in the ass and do something about my addiction!

I can't ever explain the look on her face and subsequent feelings I had seeing that, nearly unbearable!


----------



## Stalcupgirl

*Does anyone know*



StarOceanHouse said:


> I've always been curious to what an overdose feels like. Not that I wanna go through it myself but I'm rather curious. Could anyone who has ever had an overdose describe it?


I took 3 10/325 norcos, 2 10mg oxycotins and 2 somas. All I remember is waking up on floor in fetal position with what seemed to be throw up all over ground and my tongue bitten on both sides. Do you think this was an overdose or seizure? I did throw up a lot an hour later, forehead hurt between eyes and my brain was real numb and dizzy.


----------



## Stalcupgirl

The older you get the more your heart races when your on crap like that. I have low blood pressure and I did meth one night and my heart rate was 180/120 nurse didn't think I was going to have a heart attack. Then again I used my inhaler every hour for two days got same blood pressure and was passing out. That nurse thought I was going to die that night. So who knows


----------



## Zerrr

In regards to heroin od..

It is a similar experience to taking propofol for anesthesia. The main difference being, instead of that odd chemical taste in your mouth, you get the classic warm feeling heroin provides. Unfortunately, you prob only get to enjoy it for a few seconds before you go unconscious.




BlueEclipse said:


> coke iv-   all your muslces lock up and your heart is beating so hard it hurts like its gonna explode, then i fell to the ground and convulsed wishing it would either stop or  would hurry up and die cuz it hurt so bad.



yep..

although I had a physically painless one as well..


----------



## weekend addiction

I have done too much of quite a few drugs but never had a proper overdose that I can remember.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

heroin od: like everyone says, you don't even know it's happening.  you just wake up, or not.  I've woken up on my own once or twice, and by friends/parents/cops like 3 or 4 times.  lucky lucky lucky.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Yeah definitely depends on the drug.. Opiate OD's, it's just like being really high, then falling asleep.. but with something like an IV coke OD it is horrible. You're intensely aware of just how much danger you are in.


----------



## Toz

I've only exprienced opiate and NMDA antagonist overdose. Opiate overdose I got really high, felt tired and woke up on the floor with fire in my veins because of narcan and paramedics and cops asking me silly question like who and where I was. All I wanted to do was die. Appearently one of my friends had decided to come over and rang the doorbell several times, when I did not open he peeked through the mailbox and he could see me lying there on the floor unconscious.

NMDA antagonist OD was worse to be honest, I snorted something like 100mg PCP thinking it was ketamine and got the worst cramps/pain I have ever experienced. This persisted for weeks. I was also out of my head for several weeks after that.

I have taken too much amphetamine on some occasions and it sucks because of the increase in heartbeat and anxiety but never really had a full blown overdose.


----------



## legalizeall

What a spooky thread. Hope everyone stays careful out there. 

I almost died from alchohol once and that was the last drinks ive had for almost 4 years now. i was on a serious binge of vodka and pbr with no food or water for about a week and half. i was too chicken shit to kill myself and i didnt really want to die but if i God had come down and given me the choice, i would have turned the lights out.

it was definitly the most serious drinking i had ever done. i just remember locking my apartment up so even if you had a key you wouldnt be able to get inside. I flip locked it. 

But i remember the day i went into the hospital i heard a knock on my door that was different than the other knocks i had heard. It just popped into my head that you need to answer this door so i got up and fumbled to the door running into shit on the way. i opened the door and to my surprise it was some AA guys that i had met years before. (i would go in and out of AA mostly cause my parents were in the program and would bring me to meetings when i was trying to quit.) They had just happen to come by after a meeting cause word had spread a little bit about my condition. Its a good thing too, cause no one else was gonna come by for three more days.

Well, they took one look at me and knew i had to get to a hospital fast and so they gave me some water, threw some pants on me and literally carried me out the door on one of the bigger guys shoulders. Im a pretty small dude. I get to the hospital and the staff even realized how fucked i was. One of the guys that brought me there said he wished he would have taken a photo of how i looked cause it was quite amazing. Said i looked like a ghost or death. 

My blood alchohol level was .45 and if you know anything about those numbers, you know that its a very high number with people dying and at least in a coma with much less than that. Doctor said i had about 2-4 more hours of life left tops if i hadnt made it to the hospital. Crazy thing is i remember most of the experience. i wasnt in a blackout. I was hallicunating for two days but i remember most of it. They had me so pumped full of drugs so i would go into seizure that i almost felt good. I remember one of the nurses asked how i was doing and i said "not that well" and she calmly said "ok" and returned with 3 viles she placed at the foot of my bed. She then opened each one and shot it into my iv. I asked what was that and im pretty sure she said liquid valium. all i know is after that third one it was time for sleep.

Spent three days in there and could barely walk when i got out. They would only release me if i was going to a treatment facility which i did and there i spent another 5 days in bed and literally only got up to piss and eat very small dinners. i didnt shower or anything. Just stayed in bed. The couselor had some of the guys clean the walls after i left the room cause it smelled so bad. Even after that, it took little over a month for me to start getting back to normal. Havent had a drink since.


----------



## iplay4keepz

Yea it's crazy how ppl don't know how alcoholism can really be.  I think it's the worst substance addiction to have honestly.  It's legal and involved in most adult social interactions and marketed like crazy.  The media and alcohol companies devote a lot of time to covering up how bad alcoholism can be.  The general public just thinks that an alcoholic is someone who gets drunk every night and does stupid shit and it's not even close to how far alcoholism can go.


----------



## thealchemist405

*someone please help!*

hi I'm new to the forum and I have sort of an emergency. I have a moderate tolerance to opiawhichtes usually consists of hydrocodone usually up to 70 or 80 milligrams a day. I recently took 2 100mg morphine pills one about 7 hours ago which wass an extended release and then another about 2 hours ago but this time I crushed and dissolved in warm water in order to try and bypass the time release mechanism. I am feeling kind of out of it and am starting to become increasingly worried since I don't want to die. I am having a very hard time taking a deep breath and am starting to panic. I am wondering if I am simply having simple anxiety or should I be genuinely concerned? Please any responses would help. I don't know what to do I am close to calling an ambulance b/c I don't want to simply pass out (lose consciousness suddenly and then not wake up. Help please!!!!


----------



## thealchemist405

*Please respond !*

don't know what to do


----------



## 80ampd

One night I took about 200mg of Aderall, a xanax bar, then shot 2 Oxycodone30's back to back. I felt like I had a fever and cold and itchy at the same time.. Being the genius that I am, I go straight to my car, get in and drive to wal-mart lol... I woke up in the wal-mart parking lot with the car door open and one leg out as if I had passed out as I was getting out of the car, and a police officer looking at me dead in the eyes with a creepy ear-to-ear grin on his face(I guess he was happy to see I was alive)(or maybe he malested me while I was out! lol) oh yeah, right before I left my house, I puked on myself and carpet...no idea why I was going to wal-mart, I guess I'll never know....be safe!%)


----------



## ebola?

I once snorted 70 mg / phenazepam, thinking it was ketamine (I had some acquired benzo tolerance, 1 mg / alprazolam being a good dose) (everyone: perform an 'allergy test' even if you have confirmation from multiple reagents).  I basically 'came to' 2.5 days later in my living room, feeling confused, dizzy, and really calm (heh, you don't say!).  In the process, I messaged a few people on AIM with gibberish, fell over a computer monitor, breaking it, and spoke complete nonsense to a few people (or so I was told).  I had balance issues lasting roughly 6 days.  Thank god that I began my attempted ketamine 'trip' laying down in bed, and thank god the compound has such a wide therapeutic index.  This could have been extremely ugly if the experience began in public.

ebola


----------



## Zerrr

hope you're okay.

posts like yours pop up all the time here and the only safe response anyone can give is go to ER/911.

In the past when I started to feel as you did I would force myself to stay awake for as long as possible. Helps to stand up/shower.


----------



## ebola?

> posts like yours pop up all the time here and the only safe response anyone can give is go to ER/911.



Heh...the problem is that I have no memory of the period where I would have been in danger, and I probably would have been too impaired to use a phone.  This happened a few years ago, and there were no real negative consequences.  I'm a bit surprised that my roommate did not seek medical attention on my behalf during the period.

ebola


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

thealchemist405 said:


> hi I'm new to the forum and I have sort of an emergency. I have a moderate tolerance to opiawhichtes usually consists of hydrocodone usually up to 70 or 80 milligrams a day. I recently took 2 100mg morphine pills one about 7 hours ago which wass an extended release and then another about 2 hours ago but this time I crushed and dissolved in warm water in order to try and bypass the time release mechanism. I am feeling kind of out of it and am starting to become increasingly worried since I don't want to die. I am having a very hard time taking a deep breath and am starting to panic. I am wondering if I am simply having simple anxiety or should I be genuinely concerned? Please any responses would help. I don't know what to do I am close to calling an ambulance b/c I don't want to simply pass out (lose consciousness suddenly and then not wake up. Help please!!!!




There's not much we can do for you over the internet.. if you're able to sit down at the computer and craft a post.. you're probably okay.. but still, this is not an ER service there is nothing we can do for you if you're actually in danger and we are not going to know that. So, if you feel at risk, then always seek medical attention as the safe bet. 

Good luck.



ebola? said:


> I once snorted 70 mg / phenazepam, thinking it was ketamine (I had some acquired benzo tolerance, 1 mg / alprazolam being a good dose) (everyone: perform an 'allergy test' even if you have confirmation from multiple reagents). I basically 'came to' 2.5 days later in my living room, feeling confused, dizzy, and really calm (heh, you don't say!). In the process, I messaged a few people on AIM with gibberish, fell over a computer monitor, breaking it, and spoke complete nonsense to a few people (or so I was told). I had balance issues lasting roughly 6 days. Thank god that I began my attempted ketamine 'trip' laying down in bed, and thank god the compound has such a wide therapeutic index. This could have been extremely ugly if the experience began in public.
> 
> ebola



Hah damn, man. That sounds crazy.


----------



## cg9256

As far as opiates go, if you wake up from a nod gasping for air, its probably time to fight back at the nod and focus on breathing. And always try to fall asleep face down. I had a good friend with a moderate opiate tolerance die from taking 2 OP60s, because he choked on his puke while sleeping face up. When i feel like im really pushing the limit, I know that i can pop in a subox strip and go into PWD.  It seems to stop the respiratory problems and you dont die, but its really not something u wanna have to go through


----------



## ebola?

Mr. Scagnattie said:
			
		

> Hah damn, man. That sounds crazy.



It might have been--I don't remember. 

ebola


----------



## Zerrr

ebola? said:


> Heh...the problem is that I have no memory of the period where I would have been in danger, and I probably would have been too impaired to use a phone.  This happened a few years ago, and there were no real negative consequences.  I'm a bit surprised that my roommate did not seek medical attention on my behalf during the period.
> 
> ebola



It's an honor to have you reply to my post ebola even though it was intended for the guy asking for help.

I meant to quote his post but hit reply.

I know what it's like to lose a few days on benzo's..


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

An honor? What is he the pope or something? Haha.


----------



## Zerrr

Not sure the pope can match ebola's linguistic wizardry..


----------



## Stalcupgirl

No one has an answer for me. That scars me


----------



## Help?!?!

ebola? said:


> It might have been--I don't remember.
> 
> ebola


I've eaten volumes of phenazepam before, so unforgiving. I remember pinning multiple pins(an actual pin....)in an attempt to regulate a totally out of control 4-AcO-DMT and 2c-E trip. After lying in agony feeling next to no relief, in fact, the visuals for instance just kept upping and upping. Anyways I eventually become frustrated, this was during the time phenazepam was available for like ten a gram on EBay, so ATM I had this shitty vial of phenazepam I knew was cut and maybe quite badly. Long story short after about three hours, maybe ten or so pins, I just took the vial, and side turned it into my mouth. After rationalization kicks in I realize it was easily possible I had taken hundreds of mgs considering there was at least one full gram in there if not one five or two. Anyways after awhile I for some reason decided to do the right thing and call EMS. Get to the hospital and I swear it felt like every ton of phenazepam that I took hits me, I chat up the doctor explaining that it was most likely a panic attack precipitated from taking a "5-HTP/valerian" to help sleep. I had told them I had consumed benzos on the phone though very vague. Coming up with that cover story and getting a young DB doctor who was in a hurry and hated anything the FDA hadn't jerked off apparently(can understand but....wait for this). He then begins to tell me that he believes I had taken high dose diph.        , telling me about how these groups of people make fake supplements filled with weird things like anti-histamines. The only supporting things were my saying i felt a bit confused with dilated pupils. So fucking lame though that I dialed ems though, I know myself well enough to know I wouldn't have died and I'm the sort who would rather just take the lashing than other options. If I die I die, not going to spend the first portion of my adult life paying for hospital fees as well as college fees.

Whenever I would OD on opi's, I would just IM my dose(their clean powders...well clean as they can be), take a huge rip from my synthetic noid pipe, then light up a cig. Everytime the cig would be hanging in the ash tray, pretty clear I only hit it once or twice most likely. 

You couldn't pay me most times to take a normal dose of a stimulant, so you won't catch me OD'ing on one, at least alone.

Chhh the popes just a child touching figure head who means as much to modern times as those inbred "Royal family" weirdos. Ebola is like an icon of modern times, the savior to the group of misguided misfits in the dystopian future storyline, pretty much a recognizable face in a sea of similarity. He could leave BL today forever and just like FnB his name would spread through fevered whispers of wisdom.


----------



## IhaveDoneItAll

A lot of these I have read do not sound like overdoses , in terms of using opiates nodding out  is not considered overdosing, a good nod was what I tried to achieve when I used opiates , I have O'D once on heroin.  I had been injecting some very good quality find very pure heroin for a couple weeks , I had figured out after those couple weeks a good enjoyable but fairly safe dose of heroin to inject but did not take into account that I had been taking adderall which is stimulant duringt those couple weeks of shooting H . I believe the adderall made me able to take a higher dose of H bc of its stimulant effect. , keeping me awake , my heart and respiratory system working a little faster than normal. When I had OD'd  I had prepared the same out of heroin to inject that I normally do but had not taken adderall the previous day or day of and after I had shot it I felt much much of a bigger rush and higher that I normally did. I walked out of the bathroom to sitdown with my family and the last thing I remember I'd sitting down looking at my phone bc I was to high to make any eye contact with my famy surrounding me. The next thing I remember is waking up to a EMT slamming my chest with his fist to start the old ticker back up which also cracked my sternum in the process. Apparently I had sat down and just fell out right after  my family was trying to wake me up but we're unable to and decided to call the EMT after my face , lips.  Hand and toes became cold and blue and could no longer feel my pulse.  I have no recollection of how long I fell out for or anything else after I had shotten up.  I Awoke feeling still very very. High but not sick or nauseous , always take into account other drugs you have taken and know the effects of different combinations if you decide to mix and combine drugs of different classes like opiates/benzos/amphetamines/ which I  don't recommend


----------



## ykm420

Heroin.. NOTHING. It's like the moment you fall asleep, you don't know it happened.. Till you wake up in the ER with a goddamn catheter paralyzed from the neck down for two weeks while having a stroke simultaneously as the OD. (My story, at least). Oh, fell out from a speedball for 2 hours once, not dead, just completely unconscious. If they would have just shot me with moar coke I woulda woke up..


----------



## Leegrow

An OD from a combination of downers feels like falling asleep suddenly and waking up in a hospital bed.


----------



## ykm420

Leegrow said:


> An OD from a combination of downers feels like falling asleep suddenly and waking up in a hospital bed.


It's always fun waking up in a hospital bed via OD with your parents by your side.. Ugh. You INSTANTLY know what happened when you awaken..


----------



## change-jug

Or vise versa:
   Back in the early 2000`s both my parents and myself were each dealing with a pretty bad opiate addiction. 
One day I came back from picking up a bundle and split it between the 3 of us. 
After going to my room,I shot up and started to read a book. To this day, I clearly remember thinking how strong the dope was compared to what I normally got. 
                    As I was reading/nodding I started to notice that I could hear my next door neighbor yelling at her dog. I started to focus on the yelling and came out of my haze a bit. I realized that what I was actually hearing was my mom frantically calling out for me to help her.
                    Being summer,her voice had traveled through her open bedroom window,echoed off the house next door and came in thru my window. Hence my mistaking her as my neighbor. 
                    I came into my parents room finding my dad laying down,unresponsive and my mom standing over him calling his name. Being super high kept me calm during all of this(thankfully). I told my mom to call 911 and started to give my dad mouth to mouth. His lips were blue and slightly cool an his stubble scratched at my face while I breathed air into his lungs. It only took one breath from me before he gasped of air on his own. 
                    We took him to the hospital and the doctor gave him a shot of narcan.
My dad woke up straight away to see his family standing all around him. 
First thing he said:
                         " Fucking narcan just killed my high."



I love my dad dearly,but sometimes he could be a asshat.


----------



## ykm420

When they hit me with narcan I felt like I had just been set on fire.. Anyone ever have that happen?


----------



## the_ketaman

Yeah an opiate or opiate+benzo overdose isn't something you realize has happened until you wake, if you wake. I've woken at home a few times and the ambo twice.

Believe me it's embarrassing & something Noone needs to experience for themselves and of course their poor friends/relatives.

Now a stimulanth od is absolutely terrifying! A cocaine OD is probably the most terrifying ordeal I've had to endure in my life. I was sure I'd die that night. I've had mild meth OD's but there's no comparison  to a coke OD. Heart problems run in my family & that night  I wS 100%sure I was going to die.


----------



## ykm420

the_ketaman said:


> Yeah an opiate or opiate+benzo overdose isn't something you realize has happened until you wake, if you wake. I've woken at home a few times and the ambo twice.
> 
> Believe me it's embarrassing & something Noone needs to experience for themselves and of course their poor friends/relatives.
> 
> Now a stimulanth od is absolutely terrifying! A cocaine OD is probably the most terrifying ordeal I've had to endure in my life. I was sure I'd die that night. I've had mild meth OD's but there's no comparison  to a coke OD. Heart problems run in my family & that night  I wS 100%sure I was going to die.


A coke OD is terrifying. I was pretty much deaf aside from the bell ringer. I just fell back onto my bed and clinched my heart. The bell ringer literally lasted 10-15 minutes, I was playing halo at a normal volume n I remember putting it at volume 6 n it seemed like I was going to wake the neighbors..


----------



## phatass

It depends on the substance a lot, i wouldn't know how to describe what the OD's i had "feel like"

IME an OD on very high dose combo of 2C-P, MXE and 25c-nBOME is: Trrrriiiiiiipppppiiiinnnngggg baaaaaaalllllls, banging one's head against a brick wall repeatedly, crumble to the  ground, start convulsing, 2 days of "nothing" and feeling shame, very stupid and foolish upon waking up in the hospital... again... 

Methadone+benzos OD IME was waking up choking on my vomit, no coordination and having to go into "manual breathing".

Think i'll stop there... 

To sum it up, overdoses feel like shit, sorry to not bring more pertinant info but i'm not very good at expressing my feelings.


----------



## meganmarie

Honestly, I would have to agree that it depends on what you are taking. I was a suicidal teen, and decided that I wanted to end my life. So I decided to take a handful of blood pressure medicine and lay in bed. I ended up telling my mom who then rushed me to the hospital, so I'm fine now don't worry. When I was laying in my bed I was experiencing a shortness of breath, I could not take deep breaths which is something they requested for me to do in the er. I was extremely woozy and dizzy. I could not walk straight. I was soooo tired all I wanted to do was sleep, but my poor mother tried her very best to keep me awake during that ten minute car ride to the nearest hospital, because she knew if I fell asleep, the odds were that I was not going to wake up. By the time I was in the er, I almost died, and I could feel my heartbeat slowing down and the hospital said it was barely ten beats per minute. I don't know what your intent was behind this post, but let me tell you that this is never the option. From reading a few of the other answers none of the overdose's descried seem to be enjoyed in any way, so I hope that you are well and that everything is going okay for you. Suicide is never the answer, and I want to say that to anybody who reads this.


----------



## Shaal

Depends...

Alcohol - vomited during my sleep, didn't even wake me up (fortunately I was lying on side)

Weed edibles - thought I was gonna die and was having massive hallucinations

MXE - had massive hallucinations, at parts couldn't remember who or what I was, thought my mind was going to break, eventually blacked out


----------



## Leighann

all I have ever personally overdosed on is meth , but when my ex overdosed on pills he started shaking uncontrollably , sweating ( but saying he was cold ) , very high temp and shallow breathing , and he was constantly thirsty , when this happened I remained calm to keep from causing him to get upset , I made sure he stayed covered up till his fever broke and kept a glass of ice water by him ( he drank about 10 glasses ) also I kept my hand on his chest and every time hed stop breathing I'd shake him and it'd pull him to but he didn't know what was going on , it scared him and he would start breathing again ,, on the other hand when I overdosed on meth it was a sudden hit , I was sitting there smoking and talking to my friend all of a sudden my eyes started rolling back and I dropped the pipe , there was white foam coming from my mouth I was shaking my head 'no' uncontrollably and talking crazy shit ( telling her to kill spiders that wasn't there ( I was hallucinating ) ... I was unable to move most parts of my body , although it felt amazing to me and I see it as a trip that I wouldn't mind taking again it scared the hell out of her ... if you haven't experemented with drugs DONT !! drugs are the root of all evil & tear family's apart ,, my marriage ended over drugs ... even if you have started drugs if there's anyway you can possibly quit please do so before it's to late , don't let it take over you and ruin your life , like it has mine and many others out there


----------



## Monchhichi

Well, with dope you bang it, feel freaking amazing and you either wake up to a loved one shaking you violently or (in my case) you wake up in John Stroger Hospital to an ER doctor and three cops waiting to arrest you.


----------



## bleeding_lily

SpunkySkunk347 said:


> I've ODed on opiates twice.
> I felt very cold, I couldn't stop shivering.
> My memory was completely fucked. I actually didn't feel nauseous.
> Most of the euphoria disappears in an overdose. I kind of went into shock and didn't feel euphoria or dysphoria.
> My lips went blue (at this point it is a very good idea to call an ambulance).
> It is extremely difficult to stay awake, and eventually you have no choice.
> 
> Both times were from oral administration, so I didn't have that "immediate unconcioussness" that would have been a godsend.
> 
> More specifically- the first time it was 50mg of hydrocodone (no tolerance) and 8mg of clonazepam (semi-tolerant)
> the second time it was 15mg of hydrocodone and 30mg of methadone (no tolerance)



Ive overdosed twice as well,both orally,first time on 750mg of hyrdocodone-began convulsing,had 3 seizures(at least thats what the people taking care of me told me) was extremely cold,was completely confused and barely knew what was going on around me,and when i did,all i could do was try to ask my best friend if he thought i was going to die,and when i woke up the next day i had what fel like a migraine x1000 throughout my entire body and it hurt so bad that i wanted to scream but couldnt move,and layed there for about 2 hours in the most extreme amount of pain ive ever felt.
2nd time was from 50mg methadone,75mg vyvanse and 600mg(6g)of benadryll,started hallucinating about 1hr afterwards,got confused,told my teacher everything i was on(apparantly it turned into some kind of truth serum)and went to the nurses office,fell out walking towards the ambulance and "woke up"(realized i was alive) 9hrs later in the hospital still hallucinating freaking the f out.was in the hopsital for 3 days and have been hallucinating ever since,that was on 2-6-14.overdosing is...not a fun experience.

-Asher


----------



## PsychedelicWizard

Overdosed on DXM and methamphetamine, both lead me to the hospital, one to the psyche ward for a few weeks.

The DXM overdose was an insane experience. First I felt very nauseous and surreal, then I started shaking and feeling insane energy but not being able to do anything with it, like some sort of bath salts experience I'd imagine. It then started to change as I ended up in the hospital, and could barely sit still as I wanted nothing more than to break something or scream in rage. Ended up losing memory here and in the hospital bed it felt like everything was a really weird pixalated dream, and I remember trying to charge a security guard or cop (wasn't sure), and he put his hand up and I lay back down and he smiled, then I remember waking up a dozen times feeling like I was in some weird video game and I had always existed in this hospital, like I kept trying to get up and leave but fell back into a semi-awake dream-like sleep state. Finally sobered up like a day or two later and was released.

The methamphetamine overdose was terrifying. Swallowed two grams with no tolerance, and ended up going full-on psychotic paranoid. Thought every person was an undercover cop, saw snipers in every windows, wound up back in the hostel and had a psychotic break where I thought a SWAT team was trying to kill me with snipers because of a briefcase I had in the locker a friend said looked sketchy, making me think they thought a bomb was inside and they were trying to snipe me. Someone else in the hostel room was texting on their phone and I thought they were all lying still and communicating with the snipers to execute me, and I started screaming and crying and begging for my life, while two of the hostel people tried to calm me down, only this made me think they were in on it because they wouldn't leave their beds and I just wanted to go outside to prove the briefcase had nothing in it.

At some point I just fell into some sort of coma and woke up like in the morning where I passed out of time and space and 7 minutes felt like 2 hours. I remember getting out of bed and walking around the hostel and falling back asleep like 20 times, and everyone was still sleeping, only 7 minutes passed on the clock but I was like moving beyond the speed of light somehow, as I seriously was moving faster than time, as I remember vividly going outside and walking around and coming back, using the bathroom, looking out the window, and falling back asleep a bunch more times, and still only 14 minutes passed, seriously weirdest fucking shit. Then I woke up and had this weirdest dual-personality split where I felt like I was now two entities inside one body.

I literally had two conscious minds at once and was talking to myself and responding like having a conversation with a friend as I walked around town. Fully in this bizarre world I started hearing voices directing me to do things and thought I was working for the CIA. Ended up having memory loss and finally breaking out of it by the afternoon. Then my heart was like beating in the weirdest way, I could feel like four seconds between each heart beat and thought I was dying so I went to the hospital only to freak out on them and end up waking up in the psyche ward in another city with no memory of how I got there or what happened after the hospital.


----------



## hangyourhead

Either you can tell and something just feels "off" or far too intense/strong, next thing you know you're in an ambulance or a hospital bed with nurses questioning you. 

Or you can't tell at all, it's straight to waking up in the ER or ambulance.

Familiar with both outcomes.


----------



## Deanners

Mine was a mix of so many things that I have no idea what really caused it. I can't remember what all it was exactly, but apparently my tox-screen at the hospital was pretty goddamn long. It was about a year ago. I was in balls-to-the-wall party mode and for some reason decided to ignore all my usual rules about substance use and literally wanted to get as high as I could. I'm an idiot, apparently. 

MDMA, Ritalin, cocaine, amphetamine/meth, Lyrica (I have nerve pain, so was taking it regularly to treat that), gravol (was trying to take it to sleep. Probably took way too much), weed (not that weed would have done it, but it sure made the experience bizarre in it's own way), a large amount of alcohol, and my daily antidepressant at the time, Wellbutrin.

It was a really slow spiral downward, starting later in the evening when I'd probably done just a *little* too much MDMA and various uppers. Music started getting scary, i didnt want people around, i was feeling really tired, and I decided to call it a night and went to lay down with my boyfriend.
 So far, nothing especially unusual, I'd just decided I'd had enough partying.  I didn't have my usual benzo prescription with me to pull the ripcord like I had many times before and I kind of started panicking when I couldnt get to sleep as quickly as I'd wanted to, which is probably where I went wrong.
I tried taking a few gravol. Nothing. Couple hours passed so I took a couple lyrica and a few more gravol. By this point, my memory was really spotty, and I probably took way more than I'd meant to. My memory at this point gets pretty fuzzy. 
Several more hours passed. I smoked some weed at some point, I don't think I fell asleep, but I don't really remember much until the next morning. I remember distinctly feeling like something was wrong, and checking my pulse a lot, but that's about it. I probably just laid there all night doing that. My boyfriend later said that I was extremely twitchy at points, and he had been starting to worry a little by then. 

The next morning as everyone was preparing to leave the hotel we were in, I was extremely confused, had a lot of trouble following conversations, and was slow to react. I was really freaked out by this point, but didn't have the ability to explain what I was feeling, or what I thought I needed. Time went by extremely slowly, and my short term memory was next to nothing. I just wanted to sleep. 

At some point, I went to say something, and found I couldn't talk. This horrible broken sound came out of my throat, and for a second, I thought for sure I was choking to death, or maybe I was just tripping out really hard, or I didn't know. 

Then suddenly all these people were asking me if I was okay and freaking out, and I was just confused. What did they mean? I was fine. I didn't remember the part where I couldn't talk just then, so as far as I knew I'd just been getting ready to leave the hotel.  This freaked me out, and I started having a panic attack. Someone finally had the sense to explain to me that I'd had a seizure. 

Ambulance was called. I laid there really embarrassed and just wishing that everyone would stop looking at me. There were times I felt perfectly fine and would try to stand up, make jokes, etc. Just to prove that I was okay so everyone would calm down. Moment of complete lucidity. Then I'd suddenly start getting all confused again, conversations would stop making sense, and I'd suddenly realize "oh shit. I think I'm about to have another seizure". 

I apparently had three grand mal seizures over 8 hours. I don't even remember the last on happening, but apparently it was bloody and violent enough that the attending doctor was half sure I was literally dying right there. So yeah. It wasn't a fun time. But I also wasn't entirely aware of what was happening, just that something was wrong, but I didn't really grasp HOW wrong until several days later. 

I wish it was more of a blurry memory than it already is, because yeah, it was scary as hell. And embarrassing. 

My body ached for days afterwards, and my brain was basically mush. 
0/10. Would not recommend.

I've been present for a few ODs (one opiates, and GHB), and both were horrific to watch, so I feel for the people that were present for mine.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Like a seizure combined with the worst panic attack of my life, and my heart about to explode. Blow down the mainline.


----------



## Keif' Richards

I always thought it felt like someone slowly turning down a dimmer switch on your entire body and mind until it goes completely dark.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I've noticed my breathing suppressed on downer combos before.
At least once after accidentally doing too many, I could tell I needed to go to the hospital before I passed out. I could tell my breathing was not going as well as it should and I think my blood pressure may have been getting low. I remember getting activated charcoal and then waking up two days later with an oxygen mask strapped to my face. Wasn't quite an accident, I knew it was dangerous. Just didn't think I went THAT far. That's not the worst overdose, but I remember how it felt really well.

I'll describe overdoses on other types of drugs later, don't want to right now.


----------



## MelH

Bath Salts/meth killed my brother 15/4/15. He was 32, fit and healthy. 
Alcohol /pentedrone/meth. The toxicology came back and confirmed it. He was in the final year of a maths/physics degree and def bought it online. I don't know how regularly he was using it in the lead up to his death but it killed him nonetheless. He hadn't lost weight and was getting high distinctions and running a small lawn mowing business, so I think it was short lived use. My father found him face down on his bed. Cold n in full rigor mortise. Don't mess with this shit people. It can cause a healthy heart to beat out of rhythm and just misfire and stop.


----------



## Keif' Richards

MelH said:


> Bath Salts/meth killed my brother 15/4/15. He was 32, fit and healthy.
> Alcohol /pentedrone/meth. The toxicology came back and confirmed it. He was in the final year of a maths/physics degree and def bought it online. I don't know how regularly he was using it in the lead up to his death but it killed him nonetheless. He hadn't lost weight and was getting high distinctions and running a small lawn mowing business, so I think it was short lived use. My father found him face down on his bed. Cold n in full rigor mortise. Don't mess with this shit people. It can cause a healthy heart to beat out of rhythm and just misfire and stop.



I'm sorry for your loss man. Recreational drug use carries with it a compromise of your relative safety, but bath salts and other RC chemicals are not thoroughly studied like more traditional hard drugs. We don't know or understand the short and long-term effects of pentedrone. 

In a compulsive drug addict and I would never take some random novel stimulant. Maybe it's just media hysterics, but they seem to have the potential to cause severe psychological and physical harm at a higher rate than the more well understood drugs.

It's good to mention the fact that combining these novel drugs just raises the potential for a majorly negative reaction, just like with any drug combination.


----------



## kingkpin

Depends on the drug you took. First OD was from 2 highest dose concertas and 60mg o xycodone (in total, one dose in the morning other half around 4 pm) after my second dose I knew I'd fucked up. Body parts were going completely numb,  extreme pixelation in my vision,  panic and  nausea. Lots of puking,  feeling like I was going to pass out while driving. I got home and fell asleep and had VERY vivid dreams, introspective and in depth dreams covering loved ones and different points of my life.  It was all so surreal and meaningful. I feel like I almost died.  I awoke with the worst headache of my life,  every time I would turn my head it felt as if someone was stabbing my brainstem,  truly awful. 

Second OD was from 8mg dilaudid 100 mg tramadol, weed, 200mg 5 htp and I believe I also took st johns wort... pure panic,  anger,  confusion,  nausea. .. I was in my friends car and the world was spinning. It was after I smoked that induced the panic, heart was racing and I kept nodding out and felt reality twist and id physically slap myself to snap out of it. Finally got water and puked myfucking brains out and went to bed. 

Drugs are fun,  just be careful.


----------



## Foreigner

Of the two ODs I've had, I can only remember going into them, and coming out of them... I guess it's because those are the only points of useful consciousness that are close enough to the OD to know what happened. It's kind of like a black hole... you remember it up until actual entry, then you're just gone. 

It feels like a stereoscoping tunnel that collapses and becomes more and more narrow as you slip deeper. Stimuli become a non-sensical array that bombard your declining senses, with no meaningful association attached to them. There's no "you" happening anymore. You're just a sack of meat receiving signals less and less until you switch off completely. You cease to exist. Then suddenly you're coming out of it, everything rushes back in, things still make no sense until gradually they do again. It's like waking up from a dream that was so real, the waking world didn't exist for you, except instead of a dream you awoke from nothingness, almost like a robot that had the off switch flipped on again. You suddenly realize that this waking world exists, and your memories of it start flooding back. For me, at the time, I said out loud, "Oh fuck..." because I realized something fucked up must've happened. 

It's a really disorienting experience, and a rather existential one once you're rescued and have time to reflect on it. I mean, just where the fuck did I go?


----------



## Keif' Richards

ykm420 said:


> It's always fun waking up in a hospital bed via OD with your parents by your side.. Ugh. You INSTANTLY know what happened when you awaken..



Waking up after a drug-massacre with your parents by your side shaking their heads... Waking up over and over again and putting the pieces together, followed by the wave of shame and guilt is probably what Hell is like.


----------



## dankhead88

I wouldn't know about overdose, but I was binging on meth IV all day, until I took adderall on top of that. Until that point, I lost it. Thought all my coworkers were conspiring to get me, managers are talking about me and customers that I was helping were talking about how high I was. Everything around me looked fake and the voices were getting overwhelming. I kept seeing imaginary people walk past my vision. Needless to say, it was a scary night. Ironically, later that night, IVing MDMA helped those demons go away.


----------



## gmlifer

Came close to a cocain overdose. Standing in front of the mirror not able to catch my breath, heart pounding. Thought for sure in was going to die. Oh and the ringing in the ears was so fucking loud.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

I've only od on sedatives, an od on stims sounds like pure hell....

With opis iv you depress the plunger and as soon as you slide the needle out and cap it you know right then like uh oh that was too much...that's about it...wake up later after sitting in some weird position or finding your tongue resting between your teeth.


----------



## keytoterror

I always had trouble with MDMA. Ever since I was intoduced to the rave seen, I fell in love with it. So one day, I came into enough money to buy a 1/2 oz off my friend. Now, I had been using regularly for a while so I would go for frequent re-ups, so I didn't feel like shit. So I take 1g with no problem and decide to drive 45 min to pick up my friend. HE said it was one of the worst driving, ever. So once we get home, I re-up again and convince my friend to try a little. We end up having great night. We re-upped 1 or 2 more times and just sat talking for 14+ hrs. 
THAT'S when stuff starting getting rough. I began to get very irritable and lash out. My friend took my stash so I wasn't able to do anymore. NOW, I know it was because he cared.....but at that time, I was screaming and yelling and crying at him. I would even purposefully try to be mean. But then the next second, crying that I needed him close. He was fantastic to put up with all that and still try to help.

My coordination and limb strength were completely disorganized. My muscles were so weak that at some points, I couldn't stand up unaided. I could raise and lower my limbs but could not coordinate. My legs looks like Gumby and I kept rolling my ankles. I couldn't control my arms enough to reach out and grab anything. Specifically, I was trying to grab a pen and I was unable to even hold it to write. My entire body was shaking.

From there, came the visual and auditory hallucinations. Visually, it was mostly spotting and shadows. So it looked like a bunch of bugs flying through my vision that I, by instinct, would swat at. I also had shadows in the corners of my eyes. It made me feel like every shadow had a breath and I wasn't safe. It made it look like everything stationary, could move. 

Then there was the auditory part. At first I thought nothing of it. A door opening or creaky stairs....then the paranoia kicks in...those could be cops or someone has broken in. Thankfully, you had someone home to check and re-assure you....until the hallucinations go for that too. I couldn't fully communicate with him unless I was immediately by his side. At one point, I went into the bathroom,the next room over, and I can hear him on the phone telling someone that I'm a crazy bitch and he needed to get the fuck outta here. So I bust in the room, ready to catch him on his phone talking shit.....but he's not. The tv is on low and he is just leaning back watching it and his phone was charging across the room. He swore he never said that he would never say anything like that. It happened a few other times as well, I would hear a man or a woman's voice but no one was in the house but us. It happened multiple times.

FYI- through this whole ordeal (about a 2 night span) I did about 3-4g and that doesn't count what I was continuously re-upping with before. All I had was bits of dinner 2 nights before all this happened. I realized in how I was fucking up. I just want people to be safe ?


----------



## London_Lad

Wow, there are some really interesting and honest stories on this board.

I would like to share one particular experience involving ecstasy, cocaine, weed and laughing gas that has stayed with me ever since. This was not an OD, just over doing it. 

This was about 11 years ago at dance festival in the UK. I was university at the time and began experimenting with drugs on a regular basis. We were all very excited about this particular event and made sure we were prepared with the right drugs.

We started like normal, beer and cocaine to get the buzz going. I remember feeling anxious and scared the whole time for some reason, you know that feeling where you just don't feel comfortable.

We were walking from tent to tent, drinking and snorting. A few hours went by then we starting dropping ecstasy. Half hour later we all did another, because we all couldn't feel the buzz. Someone suggested we smoke some weed, so went outside the tent and started blazing. 

Now this was the point it went fucked. After about 4 hits I knew something was wrong. It must of been a combination of the ecstasy kicking in and the weed. The whole fucking atmosphere changed completely. The music felt 10x slower and I couldn't understand what anyone was saying. The worst part was this horrible feeling of being 2 or 3 seconds behind time, I can't explain it exactly but I kept 'waking up' and freaking out about the distortion in time. My friends at this point didn't know I was freaking as I just kept quiet and followed them from tent to tent.

Then someone had the idea of doing a balloon of laughing gas, I agreed because I wanted to anything that would hopefully change the way I was feeling (utter panic and the feeling of doom).

I was completely wrong, we sat at the back of a hard trance tent and I did the gas first. All I remember is was watching the lazers infront of me twisting into a dot, like an old computer screen shutting down, the music slowing and spiralling in a similar fashion. I thought I was overdosing in some way and wanted to get this message to my friends around me, so kept repeating in my head 'I'm going into overdose' 

Suddenly I remember my friend shouting at me 'breathe, just fucking breathe, you need to breathe!!!' And I came out of this horrible spin. 

It was then that I looked the faces of the people around me and the pure shock. To this day they still maintain that I repeated  'I'm going into overdose' so fast that it wasn't humanly possible, like a machine being stuck, physically impossible to speak that quickly. 

I thought I was going to die, it was the single most worst experience of my life.

After that, I was just done, like all the highs and feeling stopped in a sudden bang. 

To this day, if I hear a song from that night, the feelings come back and it starts to slow down.


----------



## Nick32McGinnis

Overdosed on DXM. The First time I took 8 before school, 8 after school and then 28 that night (I obviously wasn't thinking clearly) and everything just went black. Didn't feel a thing. Except when I woke up I was told I was having many seizures and convulsing and my heart rate was 195 bpm.. The second time was the most painful I drank 2 bottles of delsyum and then smoked some tree yet to find out it was laced with PCP. I felt like a knife was going straight through my heart, I had to remind my self to breathe every couple seconds, I could barely hear anything. And I started throwing up blood I'm my driveway and then I could move at all. Third time I OD on DXM (Triple c's) again. I took 96 (suicide attempt cause I was so drained from drugs) and I remember it
All hit me like a bus and I freaked out and called 911, and right before they showed up I collapsed. I slipped into a coma and woke up 5 days later


----------



## dopemaster

I had some opiate ods.  

It felt cold, not bad, quite good, silent.

At a certain point I heard my name called out and being begged to come back which at the time didn't really seem like a good idea but like it was someone I cared about so I listened.  I came to a bit confused.  

I was pretty nonchalant and just wanted a sandwich tbph.  

Still that sweet embrace of death is something else.

Kinda like being put under for surgery like right before you black out.  Waking up isn't the same.  Surgery scares the shit out of me.  That is kinda different than an OD but was more traumatic.


----------



## Goodvibesxo71

let jumps right into it.

Brief Background- Heroin/meth IV user. 21y/o. Started opiates at 16, with perc30's. Graduated to smoking Black tar heroin within 6 months. 17y/o. began IV use shortly after and also started using meth. I found a speedball. Life is good. 17.5 y/o. Continuous hard use with minimal breaks/clean time. (4-5 days max) (Live in AZ) 
 I managed to get around 6 months clean time under my belt with the help of a 3 month inpatient/sober living afterward.
Everything was going well, at least I thought so. I was really into the program at that time, and had flew thru the steps and was sponsoring 2-3 guys. This may seem pretty irrelevant now but there's a reason I mention all this. I honestly thought I was on top of the world and I truly believed that I could actually live a happy, comfortable, "normal" life, with out  drug/alcohol. 
Anyways, the following morning was "off". Slept in, skipped gym, ignored calls and texts. This was bad.  I had 2 options. The choice I knew was "right" - call one of the 300 contacts in my phone that love and support me. The wrong choice but I think I made the choice subconciously to relapse long before that day.

I obviously chose Heroin, over a chance at a happy drug free life. 

Me and 3 other "friends" from my sober living house said fuck it and we left. Went to some shithole motel but we didn't give a single fuck. 4 dope fiends in a motel with a nice 8ball in front of us. 
After I did my shit, I instantly knew I was fuckin lit. I managed to make it half way on the bed, with my legs hanging out. That's the last I remember. 
I guess I was unconscious for about 15 minutes? I have no clue obviously. 
2 of the Guys I was with dipped out the second they saw I had OD'ed. They both had warrants out for their arrest. Whatever. Fuck em. 
However, the last guy remaining decided my life wa las worth more then possible legal trouble (chances are slim). 
I woke up confused as fuck. High as fuck. And l was soaked. 
The following 24 hours I was in a very traced state, and still remained high for most of the 24hrs.


----------



## luke1975

I just overdosed 3 days ago for the first time. I don't use needles. I snorted H. Turns out it was mostly fentnol or however you spell it. I did a normal size line and drove home from mu dudes place. Pulled in my driveway and got out of my truck. Next thing I new I woke up on a stretcher w paramedics all around me. My wife and kids screaming my name. My hearing was almost gone. Was very incoherent.  I don't remember much. I was told I was dead for almost two minutes. After realizing I almost left my family behind... The damage I caused.. It was horrible. To hear it from my wife's point of view finding me unconscious and blue face down on her car. I guess I fell and landed on the hood. She had to have my 14 year old son help get my lifeless body on to the ground so she could try Cpr while the ambulance came. They hit me with three shots of narcane. The experience of the od from my perspective. Very peaceful from snorting it.  From my family's perspective.. The most horrific thing they've ever had to experience. Very selfish on my part. Here I lay in bed three days later detoxing and feeling like shit so I can be a better husband and father to my family. I'll have to spend the rest of my life earning my wife's trust again. This part sucks. But is necessary. I feel for anyone who's family has to experience this from that perspective. I had no intentions of overdosing. It wasn't on purpose. I didn't think I really could overdose because I didn't use needles. Guess what. I was dead wrong.


----------



## Suzeq

*Not OD but fucked up my heart*

I think y'all need to be very careful.  Be very clean with using.  I was, but still had trouble.  I screwed-up my heart with drug use.  It's not a pleasant reality to experience.  Be careful out there folks.  Much love to ya.


----------



## vancity

overdosing on heroin feels like......well nothing.... Everytime i od'ed i shot up and seconds later it was lights out, to be woken up to paramedics and narcan......


----------



## Vincent james kerr

I had 100 mg and about 28 pills of zoloft and 60 mg and about 23 pills of vyvanse will i overdose and i weigh 129


----------



## Vincent james kerr

And this was last night ( suicide attempt be ause of a girl)


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Never overdosed cos i have a scale and consistent quality


----------



## mrsnowygrainius

I have never been brought back with narcan, but I have had a few ods from shooting dope where I came back on my own, it went like this....

I was in my car and I had just prepared a 3 bag shot (which was a lot for me at the time), did the shot but missed, I was really pissed cuz I didn't get the rush I wanted, so I loaded up another 3 bag shot, I remember doing the shot, it was a direct hit, dam, the rush was magnificent quite possibly one of the best I've ever had, then I remember putting the needle back in the glove compartment then every thing just went black.

Some time later I awoke slowly, I remember my vision was extremely fuzzy but slowly it came back. As my vision was coming back, I at this time realized I was completely DRENCHED in sweat it was insane. I also remember knowing the time when I did the shot, and then I looked at the car's digital clock and saw it had been about an hour after the shot, so I was out for an hour. 

Thankfully I did not die but it was still scary knowing i was close, I call these "mini ODs" where you overdose but come back on your own, Ive had this happen a couple other times, all the same, do a shot, pass out, wake up some time later

But if I had died right there I guess it would have been an easy death because I felt nothing, well actualy the last memory I had was the rush and then every thing just went black, like someone above me compared it to being knocked out like in surgery, still tho scary stuff


----------



## herbavore

luke1975 said:


> I just overdosed 3 days ago for the first time. I don't use needles. I snorted H. Turns out it was mostly fentnol or however you spell it. I did a normal size line and drove home from mu dudes place. Pulled in my driveway and got out of my truck. Next thing I new I woke up on a stretcher w paramedics all around me. My wife and kids screaming my name. My hearing was almost gone. Was very incoherent.  I don't remember much. I was told I was dead for almost two minutes. After realizing I almost left my family behind... The damage I caused.. It was horrible. To hear it from my wife's point of view finding me unconscious and blue face down on her car. I guess I fell and landed on the hood. She had to have my 14 year old son help get my lifeless body on to the ground so she could try Cpr while the ambulance came. They hit me with three shots of narcane. The experience of the od from my perspective. Very peaceful from snorting it.  From my family's perspective.. The most horrific thing they've ever had to experience. Very selfish on my part. Here I lay in bed three days later detoxing and feeling like shit so I can be a better husband and father to my family. I'll have to spend the rest of my life earning my wife's trust again. This part sucks. But is necessary. I feel for anyone who's family has to experience this from that perspective. I had no intentions of overdosing. It wasn't on purpose. I didn't think I really could overdose because I didn't use needles. Guess what. I was dead wrong.



I'm glad that you made it and I know your family is, too. When you know that someone is genuinely working to gain your trust it goes a long way so don't beat yourself up over what happened--that can just come back to bite you with overwhelming guilt and then you are on fertile ground for a relapse. Address whatever got you to that place in the first place. Best of luck in your recovery.


----------



## Xr22d

When i OD off of heroin i was so cold I was in my room when I had shoot up and when i was overdoseing all of my muscles had just locked up it literally felt like I was working out my abs  and most of my stomach, and this was just horrible my heart was wanting to explode it hurt so bad it was beating so fast' I had my mom in the room with me just in case if I'd pass out and for her to call 911 but I didn't want her to call just if I'd pass out, and she had felt my stomach and she said it was like if I was working out it was like getting a bat and getting hit with it, I was throwing up a lot best thing todo is drink plenty of water if you can but drink slowly, you also get light headed, I'd slept for 24 hours then when I had awoken I was dizzy, lightheaded, thirsty, in pain muscles hurt but heroin od was the worst feeling Ive ever felt in my life, please guys don't do drugs goto rehab talk to someone anyone, tell your doctor for suboxone it will help you.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Feels like nothing.


----------



## sikeahmed

SWIM has overdosed on hydromorphone and alcohol and has recalled it involved a lot of puke.


----------



## Rubylyn

BlueEclipse said:


> coke iv-   all your muslces lock up and your heart is beating so hard it hurts like its gonna explode, then i fell to the ground and convulsed wishing it would either stop or  would hurry up and die cuz it hurt so bad.



I love IV' coke- the taste you get in your mouth,  also the way 
Your whole mouth goes numb immediately.... gives me chills just thinking about it!


----------



## Kristyreneee

I overdosed on Excedrin (over the counter headache meds) I took about 50 of them and they were 500 mg each. I felt really tired and could not stop throwing up. I wasn't aloud to eat or anything and I couldn't even hold down a Popsicle. By the time I got out if the ICU and moved to a different floor everything was sore (maybe from staying in the bed?) I got my blood drawn several times a day and to this day I don't remember the first day I was in the hospital. just before my mom called 911. Not a very fun experience.


----------



## Imawalkingwarning

Ok well if you'd like to know what overdosing feels like. You are def a masochist! Look, oding from anything. Whether heroin, coke or amphetamines. Has no explanation bc it is different for everyone. Do yourself a favor and smoke some bud and relax lol


----------



## Oxynormal

When i overdosed on heroin the evening i got out of a section 2, high security psych ward....
I stood up, walked one meter, then crumbled to the ground, my breathing was slowing down fast, i felt my soul starting to leave my body, grasping for air, in a grimey squat in brighton... i called my colleugue for water, he was nodding off hard.... finally he brought me a mug of water.... i could hardly breathe and i felt life leaving my body..... i was frightened and so sad... only my big bro had the address of the squat..... i thought of my parents, siblings and Caroline my ex, i was ready to die, but i didn't want to.
After 5-10 minutes of central nervous system slowly slowing down, I got a grotty mug of water, i drank it and gradually started breathing faster, it wasn't my time.....
I'm truly grateful that it was not yet my time.
Si Dieu le veut.....
One of death close encounter z...
Finally i got back to Paris, just one NDEXPIRIENCE, NDEATH experiment.
But imo it wasn't my time.
One of many times I have been at 2 second, nearly died.
Now I have a baby on the way!,4-6 weeks


----------



## Oxynormal

Mad daddy is going to be ther for you, i will do my best. I love you baby. You can always be  you 1 love....


----------



## CfZrx

StarOceanHouse said:


> I've always been curious to what an overdose feels like. Not that I wanna go through it myself but I'm rather curious. Could anyone who has ever had an overdose describe it?


You push the plunger.  "Damn I feel so sleepy, gonna lay on the floor". Realizing you are being carried in a stretcher. Girlfriend looking shook as hell.



phr said:


> Ideal way to commit suicide, if you ask me. Last memory you have is of that magnificent rush.


Yikes dude!  I don't even remember a rush on my opiate OD, it just hit me like sledgehammer.  I had been clean a couple months.


----------



## somnilicious

I have overdosed 7x's that I have been hit with narcan and I only ever even knew I was overdosing once. That one time I was able to grab a dresser and hold on for dear life after I noticed that everything was getting fuzzy and the world was slowly fading to black. My friend said I was standing there with a vice grip on the dresser and our dope in my hand for like 7 minutes before he finally decided to hit me with a narcan pen he had. He could neither get me to respond or let go of the dresser or dope. That time was the oddity because I snorted a bag of Fentanyl and had already driven 5-10mins across town to his house before I went out. Every other time I was just gone before I even felt anything. 

The first time I overdosed I did the dope in a parking lot and got what I thought was a weak rush at the time so I put the car in reverse backed up and then in drive. Next thing I know I was laying on the ground with cops and paramedics all standing over me. My shirt was ripped open and I was soaking wet. I was terrified because my last memory was of driving so I thought I had hit and killed somebody. It turns out I was coasting through the parking lot unresponsive with my eyes wide open. My friend jumped out of the passenger seat and drug me out of the drivers side and had to jump back in to stop the car and put it in park. Coming back always sucks because you are confused and often sick as hell because of the narcan.

The worst overdose story I have I wasn't even out anymore when they hit me with the narcan. I was in the hospital for pneumonia and the hospital was giving me methadone and klonopin but what they didn't know was that I had my full scripts for the same meds in my shoe, which I was liberally gobbling down the whole time. I woke up with all the nurses running around the room and the doctor standing over me with a syringe saying "we don't usually give them this much narcan but since he is on methadone and benzos I am going to give him a flood dose". 

I said.. "What? Why are you giving me narcan?" The doctor turned to the nurses and laughed "oh look, he knows what Narcan is" and then he jammed it home. I immediately turned and projectile vomited on one of the nurses holding my arm down. Only to then pull an Exorcist a' la Lynda Blair by rolling my head around to the other side of the bed to projectile vomit on the other nurse and doc. What followed was the most intense 20mins of withdrawal of my life. Ice flowed through my veins and the nurses had to hold me down as I kicked, While rubbing my head and repeating calm and soothing phrases. I could feel the blood pulsing through my brain. I passed out and woke up 30 or so mins later and when I got up and looked in my shoe, where the meds were, I found a little baggy of hershey's kisses and the doctor's card with his stupid smiling face on the front.


----------



## readytoroam

IV overdose of heroin doesn't feel like anything - you wake up (if you're lucky), with concerned people looking over you having either performed recuss. or administered narcan (or similar); generally speaking it does provide excellent insight into the true extremes of a heroin addicts selfish outlook ion that the first true wave of emotion tends to be "you ruined my high" at the very least by way of a fleeting thought, but I have witnessed the feeling expressed verbally to a horrified loved one.

Np pain this is for sure but a complete lack  of awareness as to what is happening and it happens fast.

I have held a girlfriend in my arms desperately administering kiss of life and chest compress - treatment - only for her to thrash out at me a full two minutes later upon coming round accusing me of wasting her money by bringing her back from the brink. 

All told  the experience feels much worse from the position of terrified, shocked 'third party' than for the 'victim' themselves as I would hazard a guess that none fewer than 99% have no awareness of what is happening until the come round - regardless of the reason for doing so ...


----------



## Floorshow

On speed/meth OD, at least in my case, the euphoria disappears and you become extremely irritable by even the slightest things, and are anxious with a high body temperature and pulse. Once I also took too much oral morphine on top of alcohol, and suddenly i felt everything slowing down, and felt like my hearts stopped beating. I panicked, stood quickly up and my field of vision got completely pixelated for a few seconds. After that, I layed down on the bed and made sure i didn't fall asleep, and had to breathe "knowingly". As in, i had to make sure i inhale oxygen every 2-3 seconds.


----------



## MuseEPDBluesRepeat

Heroin - Not even IV, but snorting it - had one line, waited half an hour felt nothing. Forgetting I had benzos in my system, racked one up 4 times the size. I remember walking to my room and then blackness. No pin. When I woke up I was still fucked but my skin was blue and I couldn't walk. I had Rhabdomyolysis from crushing my legs for the 3 hours I was out.

The actual OD was painless for me. I guess I'm lucky.

The after effects? Hell


----------



## Foreigner

From this thread it sounds like the best way to off yourself is with IV heroin. Not exactly the best thing to learn on an HR forum :/

I OD'd on ketamine before. My friend was converting 2g ketamine to 100mg/mL solution but didn't label his vials. I ended up drawing from the wrong vial, doing an IM injection that was basically 1.5g of ketamine instead of 50mg. My friend said he had to lay me on my back and tilt my head backward because I wasn't breathing properly. My experience was everything started to turn white and I knew immediately that I took too much. The last thing I said was, "Oh fuck I'm gonna K hole" and then everything went white. I didn't even have an out of body experience, I just remember being gone and then suddenly coming back. When I came back, it was like being a robot and having the switch flipped back on. 

MDMA is another I've done too much of. Passed out right in the middle of a rave and I had to be dragged to the medics. My heart rate was incredibly high and I was overheating. They had to give me an IV and heavy sedation to calm my body down. It was really disorienting... because on the one hand I was rolling so hard that it was kind of blissy, but underneath the bliss there was something terribly wrong and my anxiety was high. The two feelings mixed together were so fucked up. 

Although it's not really possible to OD on acid in the true sense, I accidentally did 1mg of LSD one time thanks to a dilution problem with liquid LSD. It was the worst experience of my life and I was psychologically fucked up for 6 months. While tripping I couldn't move, couldn't talk, couldn't make sense of anything. Remember that classic commercial "this is your brain on drugs"? Yup, it was kind of like that. I would look at my limbs and they would be dissolving into the floor around me. Nothing made sense and there were no boundaries. My brain was putty. It was also incredibly exhausting. All I wanted to do was close my eyes and sleep but it was impossible. Eyes open or eyes closed the visuals were so bombarding.

I had alcohol poisoning as a teenager... drank two whole bottles of Canadian whiskey on a dare. Dumbest thing ever. Had to get my stomach pumped and stay in the hospital for a day. All I really remember was being paralyzed and too weak to even roll over when I puked, so I kept puking all over my face and neck, and choking. My friends (who were 14) at least had the sense to tilt my head to the side, but they NEVER went and got help because they were afraid of getting in trouble. So I laid there paralyzed, puking and pissing myself all night. My father walked into my room in the morning and smelled the wall of puke and booze and was like WTF!!! Hours had passed but I still got rushed to the hospital where they did the nasty coal tar stomach pumping thing. I wasn't able to touch a drop of alcohol without getting nauseous until I was like, 26 years old.

Now that I'm writing these experiences out, I'm wondering how the fuck I've survived to this day? Drugs are intense!!


----------



## MuseEPDBluesRepeat

> MDMA is another I've done too much of. Passed out right in the middle of a rave and I had to be dragged to the medics. My heart rate was incredibly high and I was overheating. They had to give me an IV and heavy sedation to calm my body down. It was really disorienting... because on the one hand I was rolling so hard that it was kind of blissy, but underneath the bliss there was something terribly wrong and my anxiety was high. The two feelings mixed together were so fucked up.



Although not quite the same, I OD'd on aMT (~300mg, got nothing from 100mg and stupidly assumed it was cut/duff) - the single most unpleasant experience of my life - me and two others all at once. I was hyperthermic and having seizures, BP up and down like a roller coaster, I could almost feel the brain haemorrhage about to happen. Everything was visuals. It was almost quite pleasant, but at the same time I felt I was dying. A very unpleasant feeling indeed!


----------



## Jwilson2520

Oh my god thats so scary n ive always wanted to ask someone that bc i do iv crack a lot. How much did u do n how pure was it


----------



## chompy

You feel yourself suffocating and feel your body is fading away. And you throw up a lot, at least I did


----------



## Oxynormal

20mg 25c-nBOME, seizures, convulsions,  prior to which a was repeatedly banging my forehead against the wall. Had also taken few gz mxe. I blacked out, this was one time i was in rehab. Bravo


----------



## Jaymanaa

I guess I'm old, but to me, OD'ing means you die?


----------



## zephyr

Technically it means consuming too much of a drug and getting ill effects due to that.  A lit of overdoses of different drugs are not fatal but can make you very sick or need treatment to recover.

Unfortunately some drugs just take a particle of the stuff to overdose and the effects are that severe that youre dead before any chance of help reaching.


----------



## Parabolan

Ended up in the hospital several times due to drug induced psychosis and being out of it...


----------



## FnX

Jaymanaa said:


> I guess I'm old, but to me, OD'ing means you die?



Paramedics aren't late every time. Also I think death doesn't have to be the only outcome from an OD, psychosis, any form of permanent damage, if it's dosing related I'd say it's an overdose.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Foreigner said:


> From this thread it sounds like the best way to off yourself is with IV heroin. Not exactly the best thing to learn on an HR forum :/
> 
> I OD'd on ketamine before. My friend was converting 2g ketamine to 100mg/mL solution but didn't label his vials. I ended up drawing from the wrong vial, doing an IM injection that was basically 1.5g of ketamine instead of 50mg. My friend said he had to lay me on my back and tilt my head backward because I wasn't breathing properly. My experience was everything started to turn white and I knew immediately that I took too much. The last thing I said was, "Oh fuck I'm gonna K hole" and then everything went white. I didn't even have an out of body experience, I just remember being gone and then suddenly coming back. When I came back, it was like being a robot and having the switch flipped back on.
> 
> MDMA is another I've done too much of. Passed out right in the middle of a rave and I had to be dragged to the medics. My heart rate was incredibly high and I was overheating. They had to give me an IV and heavy sedation to calm my body down. It was really disorienting... because on the one hand I was rolling so hard that it was kind of blissy, but underneath the bliss there was something terribly wrong and my anxiety was high. The two feelings mixed together were so fucked up.
> 
> Although it's not really possible to OD on acid in the true sense, I accidentally did 1mg of LSD one time thanks to a dilution problem with liquid LSD. It was the worst experience of my life and I was psychologically fucked up for 6 months. While tripping I couldn't move, couldn't talk, couldn't make sense of anything. Remember that classic commercial "this is your brain on drugs"? Yup, it was kind of like that. I would look at my limbs and they would be dissolving into the floor around me. Nothing made sense and there were no boundaries. My brain was putty. It was also incredibly exhausting. All I wanted to do was close my eyes and sleep but it was impossible. Eyes open or eyes closed the visuals were so bombarding.
> 
> I had alcohol poisoning as a teenager... drank two whole bottles of Canadian whiskey on a dare. Dumbest thing ever. Had to get my stomach pumped and stay in the hospital for a day. All I really remember was being paralyzed and too weak to even roll over when I puked, so I kept puking all over my face and neck, and choking. My friends (who were 14) at least had the sense to tilt my head to the side, but they NEVER went and got help because they were afraid of getting in trouble. So I laid there paralyzed, puking and pissing myself all night. My father walked into my room in the morning and smelled the wall of puke and booze and was like WTF!!! Hours had passed but I still got rushed to the hospital where they did the nasty coal tar stomach pumping thing. I wasn't able to touch a drop of alcohol without getting nauseous until I was like, 26 years old.
> 
> Now that I'm writing these experiences out, I'm wondering how the fuck I've survived to this day? Drugs are intense!!


Do you have lasting effects or HPPD from the 1mg of LSD you took?

I have used super high doses of LSD, mushrooms, alcohol, and cannabis. Thankfully I had people looking after me.

Too much alcohol and/or cannabis or hash makes you vomit, and you black out and pass out, and this can last for a day or more.

I honestly wonder how I survived as well?


----------



## DoriansDelorean

It can range from sublime to eyes popping out of there sockets intense, to holy shit this hurts(heart attack/cardiac arrest) but in all events you’d prob go unconscious before the real pain begins. 
People sometimes make the mistake of thinking of ODing as you are going to die without medical attention, & while that’s part of it, it’s not entirely accurate. Overdosing is simply taking too much of a given substance. OverDosed in the past tense obviously means they died or would have without immediate medical attention(or naltraxone). Let’s say an average dose of a given drug is 30 mg...  at around 45, depending on the person and the more you up the dosage, it starts getting dangerous... as in you took too much and driving home u lost control of your motor functions completely and fell asleep at the wheel and crashed into a parked car(don’t drive impaired!!!) I might refer to this as sick drunk or blackout territory. This is why harm reduction is important. It’s cool to get fucked up yo so it’s really cool to get REALLY fucked up, and when this happens, the most dangerous thing beyond killing yourself due to stupidly while in that blackout territory, is at that point redosing while being blacked out. THAT most certainly leads to death. I wish people would realize that street drugs’ purity being all over the place is what kills people as much as the let’s get reeeally fucked up yo mentality(which isn’t even necessarily bad u just gotta work ur way there SLOWLY and after plenty of experience with said chem), and this whole situation is caused by prohibition. If you had big pharma producing these, there wouldn’t be such variability across the board. Opiodphiles & benzophiles are always gonna be chasing the dragon, but there’s so many accidents that happen all too easily because there’s no checks & balances when it comes to purity. For 90%of dealers, cutting it is in the job description. So when that 10% come along, people think theyvhwve a tolerance but they really don’t and accidentally die very quietly as they forget to breathe(or have a heatstroke/wave and pass out as they overheat and ultimately die as a result)


----------



## h0mebody

After being up for about 36 hours on dextroamphetamine, I took some nefopam and promethazine to try and ease myself to sleep once. About an hour later I started hallucinating spiders and rats all across my floor and my bed, while also having clear as day auditorial hallucinations. About an hour after that I start having full body convulsions, was convinced I was about to go into a seizure so I just laid down on my bed and waited for them to stop. Don't remember anything past that apart from waking up and feeling like my head was swolllen. That's the only kinda OD I've had and I'm not even entirely sure what caused it, I only took 30mg of nefopam and 75mg of promethazine. I think it had something to do with the fact nefopam interacts with dopamine and seratonin receptors, which amphetamines also interact with, but I'm still not sure exactly.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I had my first proper OD of meth the other day where I IV’d 0.5 grams (thinking it was average street quality and not knowing it was basically uncut. I coughed so hard I nearly puked, my vision went completely haywire like my eyes were looking in a million directions directions at once, my hands started shaking like I had palsy and I poured sweat from literally every pore in my body and was soaking wet in a few minutes. I had to sit down to compose myself for quite awhile but for at least the next several hours I felt like I was in the Sahara and poured sweat even after a cold shower and I could not construct a proper sentence for hours - only able to manage basic yes/ no answers. After about 2hours I started to get really severe cramps in my fingers, and toes and also some internal muscles meaning I could not piss for hours. . After getting rehydrated and taking magnesium and some diazepam it settled into just being super high. 

It was uncomfortable but not particularly frightening. I did not have any anxiety or panic nor any hallucinations or psychotic symptoms. I have no doubt there was a bit of brain damage involved though - which is regrettable.


----------



## Joey

If feels like nothing at all.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Overdosing on meth can feel quite subtle at first (cumulative overdose over 16+ hours). I didn't realize I had OD'd until I made the genius decision to take 150ug of LSD to "make the comedown more interesting". When the acid kicked in my pulse jumped up to about 190, my blood pressure spiked so high that I had trouble standing up and would black out for a few seconds, I became SERIOUSLY paranoid and had my phone with 911 pre-dialed. I was having manic and delusional thoughts. I got very cold, was pouring sweat and layed in bed to warm up. I layed there with my eyes closed uselessly wishing it would stop (delusional). Then I remembered I had anti-psychotics, thank god... popped 4 of them and went night night in about 20 min. Woke up 6 hours later feeling fine. Thank god for antipsychotics.

Overdosing on fentanyl/ketamine/xanax/alcohol combo was weird at first. I was nodding hard and then started getting what I can only describe as "mini seizures" every few minutes. After about an hour of this I was so worried I called my sister. She came over and watched me. At that point I was still having seizures but was drifting in and out of conciousness... then LIGHTS OUT. I remember nothing of the next hour or two. Apparently my sister said I was having labored breathing and started turning purple, she would shake me and I guess I would wake up and talk to her but I have no memory of this. Because I kept "waking up" she didn't call an ambulance. Then my brother-in-law, who is kind of a dick and doesn't really like me came over. He convinced my sister to just "leave me alone". I woke up on the couch several hours later and thank god I was fine.

I've also overdosed on several non-fatal drugs before, maybe a story for another time.

Never again.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^^If any two drugs were not meant to go together it’s LSD and meth!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I did overdose of U-47700.
My heart stopped and i was chlinically dead.
The stuff is 9x potency of morphine and 4.5 of heroin. 
It felt like cold numbness, like everlasting nothing.like falling down in water in darkness slowly in the dark. 
My friends friends gave me CPR and i survived, 
Hard to explain, but i can tell you that i owe the friend my life. 
He's a great friend and he only did his duty, but i know many people who would haven't done it. 
Honestly, i would haven't found that was of dying really bad. I would gladly die thatway.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

I OD'd on oxy + benzos (mostly alpraz) combo, came very close to death I am certain of it. I looked in the mirror and was pale as a ghost and had to consciously make sure I kept breathing and it kept getting more difficult.

I really should have had naloxone when I was fucking around with oxy as recklessly as I was back then but I didn't so I took a shitload of amphetamine to keep me awake and breathing which worked. I stayed awake like that until I could feel the oxy wearing off. Then when I could relax and breathe normally I eventually fell asleep.

Terrified the absolute shit out of me at the time and made me quit my oxy habit. Unfortunately I did go on to start another habit even after that, but I've also kicked that one and have not had a habit since. That's for almost a year too. I've had the odd bit of oxy here and there but no proper stash, no addiction, not even fiending, nothing like that since.


----------



## dopamimetic

Overdosed a few times on morphine. Depending on how much you took, you'll either feel strong dysphoria, begin to notice how slow your breath has become, get feelings of anxiety and doom, realize you're passing out, concentrate on breathing, don't feel it, maybe hyperventilate etc. and have strong miosis and pale skin yeah. When you take more, you'll just wake up either by yourself as I did, in an ER (as I did too), or maybe face some other reality but I can easily imagine that when it's really dangerous, your body will release all the adrenaline it has at once and you might nevertheless consciously experience a fight against dead. Worst for sure is the not-really-one overdoses because this dysphoria will last for hours and without medical gear you'll never be sure about your breath.

'Overdose' on dissociatives means just reaching anesthetic levels and sleeping for some hours. Depending on yourself, others and the substance, possibilities are that you might gain consciousness again in either a trashed or a padded room.

Benzos, when not combined with other downers, mean just deep sleep.


----------



## Gaffy

Had a cardiac attack on my own from a huge 3-CMC od (350mg),  IV. The rush was phenomenal, followed by numbness in the whole left body,  then, like a bone breaking,  a huge pain in the heart, cut breath. I accepted it and just layed down, with a smile on my face. Death is very peacefull. But I didn't die. After 15 seconds without a heartbeat it slowly started beating again,  like once every 5 seconds,  then the BPM just blew into oblivion and I litterally tought I was going to OD again lol. So yeah, don't shoot that high a dose of 3-CMC..


----------



## nznity

I did 2 back to back 0.2 IV cocaine shots at the end of a 16 hr 5g bender. I looked at myself in the miorror my face was super pale, my heart beating so fast and my body alll tensed up. My neck vein felt like it was about to explode so i didn't think it twice and took a cab to the ER immediately.


----------



## geekgrl

Having caused a friend to OD, who I managed to keep alive, I def think it's much better to do it to yourself than be responsible for someone else, because that's just awful. God I've done some stupid shit in my time


----------



## marley is good

hapines


----------



## negrogesic

I overdosed on etaqualone. 

It didn't feel like anything. Last i remember I was smoking etaqualone while on benzos, getting ready for bath.

Next thing i know I wake up 6 days later half dead with a tube down my throat in an ICU on a ventilator.  They thought I would possibly be brain damaged due to having stopped breathing so long.

Definitely felt like something was missing in me for a while after that but I was fine.


----------



## quaalMan

I've experienced what I'd consider ODs on Nicotine, Propylhexadrine, and a combo of MCAT/JWH/NO2.

For the nicotine I'd just made a new very large gravity bong for salvia and wanted to try it without getting high.  Loaded up some strong pipe tobacco, completely powering through 2 bowls back-to-back. A few seconds later it hit really hard.  Extreme weakness, blacking out and an overbearing hot flash.  I was a couple feet from a bathroom and managed to crawl in, take off my shirt and pass out.  Woke up sometime later covered in sweat, extremely nauseous, but otherwise okay.

Propylhexadrine was one of the scariest. Extreme BP spike to just under 300, worst headache I've ever had, hallucinating black roses in my vision, purple knees, projectile vomit everywhere. I eventually passed out and woke up in vomit, thankfully not much since I'd been dry heaving right before.  Really thought I was going to die, but no lasting effects.

For the MCAT/JWH/NO2 had taking about 1/2g of MCAT orally and smoking JWH while doing NO2 hits.  Really weird effect started happening, it was like rainbow colored static was being poured into my vision, slowly filling up from the bottom. During this time I couldn't move my body and started going slack.  Ended up having a seizure, couldn't see, couldn't control myself, but was conscious of it.  Didn't last long and for some reason wasn't scary, but very sore afterwards like my whole body had cramped.


----------



## codydion

od'd on fent a handful of times and like others have said you don't even realize it's happening. just nod out and have no recollection of the events.


----------



## Foreigner

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Do you have lasting effects or HPPD from the 1mg of LSD you took?
> 
> I have used super high doses of LSD, mushrooms, alcohol, and cannabis. Thankfully I had people looking after me.
> 
> Too much alcohol and/or cannabis or hash makes you vomit, and you black out and pass out, and this can last for a day or more.
> 
> I honestly wonder how I survived as well?



No HPPD... there were times though that I was worried I had this. In hindsight, it probably just took my brain time to heal. 

I developed an auto-immune condition in my late 20's and I do sometimes wonder if my high dose drug use contributed to that.


----------



## nznity

numb as fuck. it doens't hurt BUTTTT your life flashes through ur eyes and it's very intense.


----------



## CoveBoy

Got a bag of heroin, figured it was crap(because of the area I was living) and did the whole bag. Felt kinda funny and then it was like someone turned me off. Woke up to paramedics and a pissed off wife.


----------



## kush407smoke

On what drug ive oded on heroin fentanyl             25b-nbome xanax cocaine


Once i oded on 100mg hydrocodone 20mg xanax and 130mg diladid er
I was in a coma for 4 days I aspirated (threw up and inhaled it i was basically drowning in my own throw up) my mom came home from work n realized I was breathing really weird then noticed blood and throw up on my cheek so she called 911 they intabated me in the ambulance wich they never do they told my mom if she woulda waited 10 minutes to call 911 I woulda prally died I only member the day of but nothing of the od I only know what I been told but I do member taking the pills and buying them oding on any drug is not fun and to say the least very scary while I was in a coma they gave me a few different opiatez while I was in a coma they actually put a fentynal patch on me lol ill never forget the day when I woke up and my mom was sitting in the room it was like waking up to a whole new life it was quite weird


----------



## negrogesic

kush407smoke said:


> they intabated me in the ambulance wich they never do



Wow I don't know how I feel about paramedics performing an intubation, that seems like it could go wrong fast. But hey, if it worked it worked.


----------



## kush407smoke

negrogesic said:


> Wow I don't know how I feel about paramedics performing an intubation, that seems like it could go wrong fast. But hey, if it worked it worked.





That's what I'm saying lol they had to to secure my airway or I woulda most likely died


----------



## Nicocastillo7

The last time I had an overdose was last weekend I think, I was taking tramadol, ambien and diazepam during the day, I went to a party at night at around 1:30 am, I don't remember anything after 5am, I arrived At 8am to my house but I woke up at 15:30 pm without remembering anything, I only know that I took a lot of alcohol and I do a lot of cocaine, my friend said that I could barely stay on my feet but still danced (idk) she said couldn't speak with me, i just not respond to external stimuli, I do not know if that is an overdose or a blackout, my friend had taken lsd and thought that i going to die (she knows that I take opiates and benzos) I do not know, it was terrifying, I had 2 cocaine overdose, one on a 3-hour bus trip, I had to ask the driver for help (he couldn't do anything, but he give me water and open the window) I felt that my whole body and muscles were contracting and my heart was going to explode, I felt that at some point I was just going to run out and die, I remember all that, so depending on what drugs you have taken is what OD will feel like.

Edit: worry my friend that night, ruin her acid trip, but she took care of me all night, I think I'm lucky, she had a bad trip it must have been horrible hahaha she dont called an ambulance, but damn, we were at a party illegal, we are in phase 5 quarantine here.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Like you can't think and are further and further away from your senses.


----------



## negrogesic

There are so many gradations of overdose.

I interpreted it as what does lifethreating on feel like, ie. ones that required in patient hospitalization.

But an overdose can simple be taking to much of substance where it has become problematic or unwanted.


----------



## Nicocastillo7

negrogesic said:


> But an overdose can simple be taking to much of substance where it has become problematic or unwanted.



Like a psychotic cocaine attack? I've had ODs of cocaine and it feels horrible, but I've been able to see it from the outside, some friends had those psychotic attacks, pain in the body, feeling your brain compress, all of that. Would an overdose be any dose that was too high to make you feel bad?


----------



## Mrs.Nunya75

babaloo said:


> I'd imagine if you were an addict, and you ODed and got a shot of narcan.... that would hurt like a bitch right?


It sucks but dying would suck more!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Similar to anesthesia and then you're brought back by EMT's -- but I advice you to keep track of usage.


----------

